# Laix's Nifty Art Shop -



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

*elliellielliellielliellielliellielliellielliellie*



We make avatars/sets/signatures with transparencies included.​
 Please remember that with bad quality stock means bad quality work. If your stock isn't too good, we'll reject your request. 


CURRENTLY NOT HIRING.
​
*Rules

*~ You need to be an active member with _at least_ *300 posts *before requesting.
~ Please tell us the sizes you would like.
~ Disable your signature before requesting.
~ Good quality stock; no screens from an anime on youtube.
~ Let us know what type of effects/borders you want.
~ *Be patient*. We do have lives.
~ If you really dislike the result, cry us a river. There has been droughts recently and we could use one.
~ Give us *2-3 days* before requesting again.
~ Rep for individual avatars/signatures, Rep & Cred to the creator and the shop for sets.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

AVATARS
L A I X
 



​


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

SIGNATURES
L A I X







 















​


----------



## Kei (Nov 6, 2010)

Yo Lax do you need someone to do transparents? I can work for you if you like


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

^Send me some examples.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

Bumpy.

Who wants to be our firsty?


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

Request: Set
No text
A transparency would be cool for the sig
Avatar for both
The rest is up to you


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

Star will deliver your transparency. 

Please rep me for the avatars and starr for the sigs.


----------



## Sunako (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll rep in 24h. 
Thank you so much <3


----------



## Smiley (Nov 6, 2010)

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* []
*Border: *Dotted and another Dashed.
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
*Effects:* Scan lines, the rest is up to you.

Thank you


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

Give me max 30 minutes.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 6, 2010)

Laix said:


> Give me max 30 minutes.



Take as long as you want my freind.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Smiley (Nov 6, 2010)

Laix said:


> ​



Very, very nice. I will credit you when I wear them (which is soon!)

Laix, I will be requesting alot more from your shop, your talented!


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 6, 2010)

Profile pic;



Suprise me


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

Spoiler tag doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 6, 2010)

Works just fine for me


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2010)

size: senior
avas please:      
Borders, text, and effects: anything that works~


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

Each and every one yes? Give me about an hour.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 6, 2010)

yepyep, okidoki~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 6, 2010)

Laix said:


> ​



I expected nothing less


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

​


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 6, 2010)

Ooo, a shiny new shop, I'd like to be a patron as well.

_Type of Request_ - Set

_Avatar Size_ - 150-200 pixels tall by 150 pixels wide.
_Avatar Stock_ - 
_Specifics_ - Mostly interested in the happy Lee, feel free to remove the Neji if you feel so inclined.

_Signature Size_ - Anywhere around 500-550 pixels width to 400-500 pixels height.
_Signature Stock _- 
Specifics - I'd prefer it if the signature manages to have all of the characters in it. ;3

_Set borders_ - Whichever you'd prefer.
_Effects_ - Whatever you'd prefer as well. 
_Text_ - None

Thanks. ;3


----------



## Kei (Nov 6, 2010)

^ Transparent?? Or just a regular?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 6, 2010)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: If possible, I'd like these lyrics posted below this.
"You would not believe your eyes
If ten million fireflies
Lit up the world as I fell asleep

'Cause they'd fill the open air
And leave teardrops everywhere
You'd think me rude
But I would just stand and stare"
(If you can't fit them, it's all right.)

Effects: none unless you feel like dazzling it up; i'm flexible

Thanks!


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Stock:
> Size: Senior
> Border: Dotted
> ...





Jack Skellington said:


> Ooo, a shiny new shop, I'd like to be a patron as well.
> 
> _Type of Request_ - Set
> 
> ...



Will be done tommorow.


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Sunako (Nov 7, 2010)

Starr said:


>



Thank you  I'll rep in a bit. 24h :I


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Vampire Princess -


*Spoiler*: __ 








Yakushi Kabuto

*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 7, 2010)

Ooo, Thank you very much, I love them.  The little bit of texturing you added to the both of them work beautifully. Perfect for some winter fun time.


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome.
Please come again!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2010)

Just wondering , Laix , is there gonna be housekeeping done here?  
Just so things are organized with who's doing what when things get busier~


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmmn.

Well based on specialties,

If I'm not here then it would be like,

Starr, Keichii - Transparencies
Raizen, Momo - Singles
Starr, BrightlyDim, riderinhood2 - Sets

But I'm usually here most of the time.  <--- Sad bitch.

Sig off as well please.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 7, 2010)

It's not been 24 hours yet since I last requested, but Im just posting it just in-case I forget. You can start to work on it when the 24 hours have passed, if that's ok. :33
*
Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* []
*Border: *Dotted and another Dashed.
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
*Effects:* All up to you.

Thank You.


----------



## Kei (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> Hmmn.
> 
> Well based on specialties,
> 
> ...



Hey I am here too! But no one has been requesting transparency


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

^I did put you there Keichii lol. Your next to starr for transparencies because I love your transparencies. <3

Eternal I've got nothing to do so I'll break the rules just this once.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> Eternal I've got nothing to do so I'll break the rules just this once.



Thank You.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 7, 2010)

Set
Senior Size
Put whatever effects you want. Will rep and credit


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2010)

Kyōraku said:


> Set
> Senior Size
> Put whatever effects you want. Will rep and credit



Got this one~


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

​


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2010)

Wait, are you taking that one or am I?  
Saw that edit .. no one can defy my ninja skills.


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Wait, are you taking that one or am I?
> Saw that edit .. no one can defy my ninja skills.



You claimed it first. I posted like 10 seconds later so I just did Eternal's.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> ​



Thank you very much Laix, your service is flawless. Is it ok, that you could possibly add scan lines? If not, that's fine. 

I will Rep you as soon as I can, I need to spread abit more. :S


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> Thank you very much Laix, your service is flawless. Is it ok, that you could possibly add scan lines? If not, that's fine.
> 
> I will Rep you as soon as I can, I need to spread abit more. :S



Did you mention it? Oh well sure. Will edit the last post when done.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> Did you mention it? Oh well sure. Will edit the last post when done.



No, I never, sorry for not being clearer. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

It's been updated in the top post on this page.


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 7, 2010)

Set Request

Stock: 

For Avy please use only Luffy, and for Sig Zoro,Luffy and Sanji.

Thx in advance


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyoraku_ 












Hope this is fine . :33 Want any changes, tell me~
Clicking "view image" for better quality , & so you can actually see the dotted border. ><​


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2010)

Signature off please guys.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2010)

Gwah~ Keep forgetting. Sorry Laix.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 7, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyoraku_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um... why is there part of goku's body on the left side of the sig?
Is it a mistake? Other than that it's really great. I'll come and ask you for sets more often. I'll rep you when i am not 24'd


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh sorry, I'll fix that.  .. 
Will fix & update. 
& no problem~


----------



## Vampire Princess (Nov 7, 2010)

Laix said:


> Vampire Princess -
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're amazing! I love it but I have to spread before I can rep you again.

*EDIT:* Repped.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 8, 2010)

do you still takes worker?i can help ya out .


----------



## Metaro (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi o.o


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can i have a set of
this Sasori

or this

what  you thinks it`s  easier to do..
avatar size: 125x125
Signature size: 300x450 or less
Effects : IDK D:
Thanks a lot


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

​


----------



## Metaro (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you *p*.That was fast!


----------



## Sumon (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey Laix, can you make 150x150 avatar from ?


----------



## Laix (Nov 8, 2010)

Sumon said:


> Hey Laix, can you make 150x150 avatar from ?


----------



## Sumon (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'll rep you as soon as I can


----------



## Smiley (Nov 8, 2010)

*Request:* Avatar 1
*Stock:* [] (Bottom Left Panel)
*Border: *Dotted and another Dashed.
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
*Effects:* Scan lines, the rest is up to you.

*Request:* Avatar 2
*Stock:* []
*Border: *Dotted and another Dashed.
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
*Effects:* Scan lines, the rest is up to you.

Thank You.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2010)

Will take the second one, as narutobase doesn't seem to be working. :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2010)

Eternal;
I hope this is fine~ I went a little overboard with how many I made, & kept the same effects so I apologize if it looks repetitive or gives you a headache. ;D 
Want any changes, just tell me. Clicking view image is actually much better to look at, as the borders tend to be messed up on tinypic. D: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smiley (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you brightly. 

Can I just have one in 150x200 if that's ok. :33

*EDIT:* I need to spread abit more.


----------



## Aiku (Nov 8, 2010)

Congratulations on the new shop! 

I would like a set please. 



Senior and junior avatars.

Dotted border.

Do whatever looks nice.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 8, 2010)

I got ya.

I tried 2 different styles hope you like them



*Spoiler*: __ 



-




-


----------



## Aiku (Nov 8, 2010)

riderinhood2 said:


> I got ya.
> 
> I tried 2 different styles hope you like them
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2010)

^Hey I will add a dotted border later on today.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 9, 2010)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Junior
Border - Half-Rounded
Effects - A firey background, and if possible, make the sword kind of glimmer
Text - None
Stock - 

I hope this isn't too much to ask for


----------



## Smiley (Nov 9, 2010)

Laix, could you do my first request.


----------



## Clueso (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice GFX-Shop so far.. maybe i´ll join this^^


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2010)

Eternal;; 

I'm so so sorry for missing your request for 150 x 200 . >< 
Hope this is okay~ 
Again , view image. :ho 


*Spoiler*: __ 








 ​


----------



## Smiley (Nov 9, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Eternal;;
> 
> I'm so so sorry for missing your request for 150 x 200 . ><
> Hope this is okay~
> ...



Ah that's ok. Their awesome! Repped yah!


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> *Request:* Avatar 1
> *Stock:* [] (Bottom Left Panel)
> *Border: *Dotted and another Dashed.
> *Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
> *Effects:* Scan lines, the rest is up to you.





Kyuukudo said:


> Type of Request - Set
> Size - Junior
> Border - Half-Rounded
> Effects - A firey background, and if possible, make the sword kind of glimmer
> ...





Eternαl said:


> Laix, could you do my first request.



On it. 

@Kyuukudo

Could you provide a different stock? Because of the sword, I can't really make you a junior set.


----------



## santanico (Nov 9, 2010)

^Your sig needs to be turned off kid.


----------



## Aiku (Nov 9, 2010)

Laix said:


> ^Hey I will add a dotted border later on today.



That would be great.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello! Would like a sig of the image to the left if possible:

Type of Request - Sig
Size - Senior.
Border - Any
Effects - Any
Text - None
Stock - 
The image to the left please. I know there is text there and stuff but either you could cut that out or include part of it in the sig. Whichever suites you best. Hope it works for you though :S

Thanks!


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)

Request for gif set



Border-Black and white

*Avatar *

2:17-2:19

*Signature*
2:18-2:28

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

*HOUSEKEEPING*

*Transparencies-*
Keiichi Song 
Starr
*
Gifs -*
Starr
ღMomoღ
Raizen

*Everything Else - *
Riderinhood2
BrightlyDim

You don't have to do what is listed there. If you can do any of the two requests posted please do, as my laptop with PS is being repaired until tommorow.


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

Eternαl said:


> *Request:* Avatar 1
> *Stock:* [] (Bottom Left Panel)
> *Border: *Dotted and another Dashed.
> *Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
> ...





Bleach said:


> Hello! Would like a sig of the image to the left if possible:
> 
> Type of Request - Sig
> Size - Senior.
> ...





Sephiroth said:


> Request for gif set
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doing these now. Please give me an hour.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 10, 2010)

Hai Gais

I have a request for BrightlyDim because she made me an awesome sig before. 

Basically

Senior Size
Your choice border
Your choice effects

You know the deal

Ava :



Sig : 



Actually i do not know. Make what you think would look better [which pic should be the sig and which should be the ava]

Thank you. Or if BrightlyDim is busy, someone with as much awesomeness can do this shit


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 10, 2010)

Aww, why thank you.  
Will take it~


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 10, 2010)

Although you do know that if you screw up i am going to trash you and make your forum life hell right?

Because i obviously got nothing better to do

Alright so yeah, make it the best you can


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to make your life hell if you don't turn your sig off. 

No seriously, turn it off.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 10, 2010)

Do it then


----------



## Laix (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you! 
*
Requests Complete:
*
*Kyuukudo*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Eternal*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Aiku*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Requests Failed:*
Sephiroth, I'm truly sorry. Photoshop CS4 won't let me make gifs, and the only gif makers in my shop aren't online right now. So please ask Starr, Raizen or Momo. 
*
Requests WIP:*
Bleach​


----------



## Smiley (Nov 10, 2010)

Laix said:


> Thank you!
> *
> Requests Complete:
> *
> ...



Cheers Laix.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 10, 2010)

Kay, so my PS is actually down so can someone take Kyoraku's request?  I'm sorry; this is terrible timing but it can't be helped.


----------



## Aiku (Nov 10, 2010)

Laix said:


> *
> Requests Complete:
> *
> *Kyuukudo*
> ...



Thanks, Laix. 

I'll rep you tomorrow. Need to wait another 24 hours.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 10, 2010)

*Request:* Avatar
*Stock:* [] 
*Border: *Solid and Dotted.
*Size:* 150x150 and 150x200 
*Effects:* None. I want it basically like my sig but just resized into an Avy.


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 11, 2010)

My set isn't done yet and people call me Ryokudo

What is this i don't even


----------



## Laix (Nov 11, 2010)

Dude.

Be patient or we just won't do it. 

And for the last time turn your signature off!


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 11, 2010)

I was just joking 

And wait, i always edit the post to turn off sig,


----------



## Metaro (Nov 12, 2010)

hi again 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set avatar 125x125 and signature 300x450 or less
of
avatar


and Signature


If there is a problem tell me ):

Thanks!


----------



## santanico (Nov 12, 2010)

Laix, if people are going to be rude and shit, I suggest ignoring their request completely and banning them from the thread. Esp. if they are doing nothing but spamming and complaining.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 12, 2010)

actually just bane him he already has a set of it  well thats what i would do


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea what they said and btw Kagura are you here to request something?

I got ya metaro.


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

Metaro said:


> hi again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Eternαl said:


> *Request:* Avatar
> *Stock:* []
> *Border: *Solid and Dotted.
> *Size:* 150x150 and 150x200
> *Effects:* None. I want it basically like my sig but just resized into an Avy.



On these.

And yeah I was thinking that. :l


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 13, 2010)

Hope you like it Metaro.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello  :33
Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Doesn't matter
Size: Normal
Effects:I don't know,something nice. 
Thanks


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2010)

*Saku1986 - *


*Eternal - *


​


----------



## Miku ♥ (Nov 13, 2010)

Laix said:


>


I love it . It's awesome .Thank you very much


----------



## Smiley (Nov 13, 2010)

Laix said:


> *Eternal - *
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you Laix, their awesome. I need to spread before I can rep you again, if that's alright!


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Just a profile pic, 170x170.



Sorry if the image is too big :sweat


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

Rep.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

Gotta spread. :3


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 15, 2010)

Oooh...i'll take advantage of the fact that you have set shop 

*Type of Request* - Set
*Size *- Junior / Something like that -> 
*Border* - square type 
*Effects *- as u wish, just not to crowded.
*Text* - "I wanna do bad things with you."
*Stock* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Other* - Avy 150x150 & 125x125 ^^ make it look badass.


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

*OMG OMG OMG OMG.

True Blood fans unite!

Right on it Rocki.*


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

Anything need changing?


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 15, 2010)

now it's perfect.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 15, 2010)

Remember, sig off. :33


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

And to rep!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry that I haven't been helping out .  My PS will be fixed soon, hopefully.


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

No worries.


----------



## Santí (Nov 15, 2010)

*Type of Request -* Set
*Size -* Junior
*Border -* Squared
*Effects -* Whatever you deem fit.
*Text -* None
*Stock -* I don't have one. But I would like one with _The Rock_


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

On it. Sig off please.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 15, 2010)

You beat me to it all the time laix.


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2010)

You can have the next one.


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks :33


----------



## Bleach (Nov 15, 2010)

Laix how is my sig coming along :S ?


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, been busy all yesterday with requests. Will do it today. 

EDIT:



It's been 6 days my apologies! No need to rep me I'll do it the moment I get back from college.


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Hello! Would like a sig of the image to the left if possible:
> 
> Type of Request - Sig
> Size - Senior.
> ...



Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 16, 2010)

yo can  i work here....

my shop is closing and i usually never get requests at other places..

what me to post my examples?

examples r here


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 16, 2010)

and these 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Some of my workers aren't pulling their weight... 

And I need a gif maker. 

Will add you on soonish.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 16, 2010)

Laix said:


> Sorry it took so long.



It's ok XD. And thanks a lot. It looks great :33

Repped and will credit


----------



## KohZa (Nov 16, 2010)

so can i still ask to work for you?.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 16, 2010)

soo am i added


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah. Don't need examples Kagura. Everyone knows your fucking badass.


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

And yes VinDictus. I added you.


----------



## Santí (Nov 18, 2010)

Ohhh... I'm starting to see a lot of good artist jumping on board ;D
I might have to make some more request from you guys out of pure greed


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 18, 2010)

Santisimo said:


> Ohhh... I'm starting to see a lot of good artist jumping on board ;D
> I might have to make some more request from you guys out of pure greed


yep me too. Laix use hers vampires hypnosis,hmm . Im just kidding. I will order something soon, just to find good stock.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

i you saying this becasue i joined or somthing ?


----------



## Santí (Nov 18, 2010)

You're one good example of a good artist, but not the sole one whom I am speaking of ;3


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

VinDictus you mean


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2010)

Santismo, will have your request done tonight.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 18, 2010)

Laix said:


> And yes VinDictus. I added you.


oh sry i didn't see this .will give my exampkes i  a minute. 
* 
Avy* 


*Sig* 

*Spoiler*: __ 









 

thx for accepting me.probably will not be able to do a good job right now cause i'm currently running out of idea .


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2010)

Some avas, please~
, , , , , and 

thank you


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 19, 2010)

Got this~ 
Will do after class though, Kay? :33


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2010)

Laix said:


> Santismo, will have your request done tonight.



Can't wait ;D


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry for the long wait. I hope these are acceptable.  My PS just got repaired, but it's still a little iffy.. I'll try to improve them the best I can if you want any changes. 

*Spoiler*: _Alex~_


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2010)

BrightlyDim said:


> Sorry for the long wait. I hope these are acceptable.  My PS just got repaired, but it's still a little iffy.. I'll try to improve them the best I can if you want any changes.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Alex~_



Thanks, they pretty good.  It wasn't that long, once I waited for around a month so this is nothing 

Do you mind if I make some slight modifications?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 19, 2010)

Go ahead.  Once again , sorry. My PS glitches a lot right now so I need to fix it better later.


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll have the sig done soon Santisimo, sorry, been real busy.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2010)

hey laix i'm sorry i can't do sets for a while cause i have problem with my photoshop so i hope its okay for you .


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

It's fine. As long as you can make gifs...?


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2010)

unfortunately i don't .i suck at them .


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't care.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2010)

well i never finished even a single gif.


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

... make one and show me please.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2010)

well i already deleted the gif movie maker .


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

What program did you use?


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Mind if I work here? :33


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm loved so much. I may as well make two shops. 

I have 8 workers! I can't possibly have any more.  I need to let some off. I'm not really that busy.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

Ahaha  Okidoki.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2010)

Laix said:


> What program did you use?


you mean for making sets.i only use photoshop .


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

No, for gifs.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2010)

oh i use Gif Movie Maker.why don't we continue this on vm's?.


----------



## Laix (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok thanks.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2010)

i finally able to do mywork again laix.i got a new photoshop CS 5 .sry for the the trouble.


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok Vin lets see what 'ur Cs 5 can do, hmm

For VinDictus.
*Type of Request* - Set
*Size* - Junior [something like that] 
*Border* - 
*Effects* - as u decide. Just something coll with red,black & white. 
*Text* - u can add if u like. 
*Stock* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 




JUST DEIDARA. 



*Other* - Avy 150x150 & 125x125.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2010)

with the ultra - sexy delete anything magic tool?


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 22, 2010)

For Laix

*Type*: Set
*Size*: Junior
*Stock*:
*Border*: Black
*Text*: none
*Effect*: anything you think looks the good,just dont change the colors a lot 

Thx in advance


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> Ok Vin lets see what 'ur Cs 5 can do, hmm
> 
> For VinDictus.
> *Type of Request* - Set
> ...


you expect me to do that kind of style?.  i will give my best to finished this. .


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 23, 2010)

no like that style.i prefer something not that accumulated. I was talking about the size. i can't wait to see it....


----------



## KohZa (Nov 23, 2010)

*RockpiRate  *





the best i could come up with.hope you like.


----------



## Metaro (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi , again 


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like an avatar 125x125 and signature 300x450 

of these



or this


Thank you (:


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 23, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Hi , again
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I got you again.

btw what did you want the konan sig size again?I forgot and can't find you vm.

-edit Done 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

i want a request


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2010)

Request for Laix~
Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Borders, effects, and text: Anything that works, I would like scan lines though


----------



## Laix (Nov 24, 2010)

Laymond Ra -




Gear Second -


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2010)

Lovely 

will rep and cred

But uh..do you mind making the ava senior sizedd?


----------



## Laix (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry, forgot.


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 25, 2010)

Laix said:


> Gear Second -



Wow Thx a Lot looks Great Will use soon and credit!!!


----------



## Gaja (Nov 28, 2010)

*New Request*​
Type of Request - Set
Size - Junior I guess
Border - slightly/half rounded
Effects - none atm thank you
Text - just a "Gaja" in the sig
Stock - I found the art already, here is it: 

I'd like an avatar made from Charizard, and a signature from Blastoise.


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

Rep. Cred optional.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much. Love it 

Already repped you cuz your awesome


----------



## Kei (Nov 28, 2010)

Yo Lax, i going to put in a request because you are so awesome and I am not that creative when it comes to sets, that why I do transparent  but here you go~


Set

Text: Starry Sky

Other then that, I just want you to do something to this that will make it look good~


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Yo Lax, i going to put in a request because you are so awesome and I am not that creative when it comes to sets, that why I do transparent  but here you go~
> 
> 
> Set
> ...



~Keichii Song~

​


----------



## Kei (Nov 28, 2010)

Beautiful!!! And you found my favorite character too Lax!!! pek


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

I just thought you would want an avvie of the girl.


----------



## Kei (Nov 28, 2010)

That not a girl


----------



## Laix (Nov 28, 2010)

Isn't that a skirt I see? 

Oh. Well I like the look of that. VM me the anime name.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 28, 2010)

Laix said:


> Isn't that a skirt I see?
> 
> Oh. Well I like the look of that. VM me the anime name.



Nah, they just have really long blazers. Plus it's actually called Starry Sky, and it's a visual novel (typical thing, really, since you're the only girl to ever enroll in an all-boys school ). There'll be an anime soon, though.

The red haired guy is called Yoh, the white haired one is called Kanata, the one carrying the picnic is Suzuya, the blue haired one is called Homare, the one to the right of Homare is Ryunosuke (my favourite pek) and Keiichi's favourite is Azusa.


----------



## Kei (Nov 28, 2010)

Lyra said:


> Nah, they just have really long blazers. Plus it's actually called Starry Sky, and it's a visual novel (typical thing, really, since you're the only girl to ever enroll in an all-boys school ). There'll be an anime soon, though.
> 
> The red haired guy is called Yoh, the white haired one is called Kanata, the one carrying the picnic is Suzuya, the blue haired one is called Homare, the one to the right of Homare is Ryunosuke (my favourite pek) and Keiichi's favourite is Azusa.




I -BLEEEP- LOVE YOU!!!! pek


----------



## Momoka (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey Laix :33
I want to request too ^^

_Type of Request_ - Set

_Avatar Size_ - 150x150
_Avatar Stock_ - 
_Specifics_ - I just want her face

_Signature Size_ - 550x300
_Signature Stock _- 
Specifics - It would be nice if all of it was included :33

_Set borders_ -  Whatever you like
_Effects_ - Whatever you like
_Text_ - No text 

Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

*~Momoka~*

Sig off please. 

​


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

She's my friend too.


----------



## Momoka (Nov 30, 2010)

Laix said:


> *~Momoka~*
> 
> Sig off please.
> 
> ​



It's so beautiful 

Thanks darling!!! 

Can...can I put it on???


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2010)

Of course.

If you turn your sig off in this thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2010)

Request for set, two signatures.

*Avatar*
Stock-
Border-Solid Black and white

Of her and the mecha in the middle, no effects.


*Signature 1*
Stock-

Border-Solid black and white

Full picture, no effects.

*Signature 2*

Stock-

Border-Solid Black and white

Full picture, no effects.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 1, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Request for set, two signatures.
> 
> *Avatar*
> Stock-
> ...


will do this. 

EDIT:

Avy:



Sig: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







 

is this the border you want or you want a seperated white and black border?.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah that borders fine, but can I get them without the fading effect please?


----------



## KohZa (Dec 1, 2010)

sry.its my habit to do the luminousity on my work.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smiley (Dec 4, 2010)

*Request:* Profile Pic & Avatar
*Size:* 170x170 and 150x150
*Stock:* []
*Border:* Solid
*Effects:* Up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Dec 4, 2010)

Smiley said:


> *Request:* Profile Pic & Avatar
> *Size:* 170x170 and 150x150
> *Stock:* []
> *Border:* Solid
> ...


----------



## Smiley (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Dec 5, 2010)

Type of Request: Set
Set borders - Dashes (a little longer than dots)
Effects - Anything you want to add
Text - Up to your discretion

Sig size: Up to you
Specifics: A bit more emphasis on Mei would be great.


----------



## Laix (Dec 5, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> Type of Request: Set
> Set borders - Dashes (a little longer than dots)
> Effects - Anything you want to add
> Text - Up to your discretion
> ...



Ooh lovely. 

Got this.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 5, 2010)

Could I have this  transparent please?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 6, 2010)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Junior
Border - Rounded
Effects - None
Text - In the sig put 653 - "PALADIN" in blocky, computerized text
Stock -


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Type of Request - Set
> Size - Junior
> Border - Rounded
> Effects - None
> ...



taken


----------



## Laix (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't work with Gifs Smiley, sorry. CS4 is shit.


----------



## Smiley (Dec 6, 2010)

Laix said:


> I can't work with Gifs Smiley, sorry. CS4 is shit.



Ah no worries then, thanks.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 8, 2010)

Type of Request - Sig
Size - Junior
Border - Rounded
Effects - None
Text - None
Stock -


----------



## Laix (Dec 10, 2010)

*~ Mist Beauty ~*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*~ Kyuukudo ~*

*Spoiler*: __ 









*~ Lord Chrono ~*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 10, 2010)

Laix said:


> *~ Mist Beauty ~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome!  Thanks, Laix!  I will rep when it lets me rep you again


----------



## Dace (Dec 11, 2010)

Type of Request - Sig
Size - Junior
Border - Rounded
Effects - None
Text - In the sig, could you put the phrase "The Emissary" 
Stock - 

Thanks in advance Laix!!


----------



## Laix (Dec 12, 2010)

On it.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 12, 2010)

Laix , set request please.

Size: Junior(ava 125x125)
Border: Up to you
Effects: Something pretty
Stock: 

Thankies


----------



## Laix (Dec 12, 2010)

*~ Terris Dernhelm ~*


*~ Saku1986 ~*

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Miku ♥ (Dec 12, 2010)

> *~ Saku1986 ~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You're so quick .I love it,it's amazing pek.Thanks a lot.Already repped and will cred when use it


----------



## Dace (Dec 12, 2010)

Laix said:


> *~ Terris Dernhelm ~*​




Thanks a lot Laix, Reps are coming your way man


----------



## Chronos (Dec 13, 2010)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Junior
Border - Top left and bottom right rounded
Effects - None
Text - None
Stock -


----------



## KohZa (Dec 13, 2010)

Lord Chrono said:


> Type of Request - Set
> Size - Junior
> Border - Top left and bottom right rounded
> Effects - None
> ...


i'll do this . 
*
EDIT:* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chronos (Dec 13, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> i'll do this .
> *
> EDIT:*
> 
> ...



Awesome, bro  

Rep. 

EDIT: 24'd I'll rep as soon as I can in the mean time I won't use the set.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 13, 2010)

hiya laix :33 i haves a request 

i wanna set here's the  
i would like the edges roundes....kinda like lords set....
and is there anyway way you can take of the writting on the side..and replace it with "Beacon Of Light"
and you can do any effects that you think will look good 
thank you and if you have a problem with that pic i have another one that i can get for ya


----------



## Laix (Dec 14, 2010)

I should've claimed it. I did complete the set, but it's pretty much identical to the one VinDictus did. 

I'll take Blackfire's request. With my sexy new photoshot CS5, of course I can remove that text.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 14, 2010)

*Type of Request *- Avatar
*Size *- Senior
*Border *- You Choose
*Effects *- eh, if it turns out better then put some in
*Stock* -


----------



## Laix (Dec 14, 2010)

Got that too.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 14, 2010)

thankies laix


----------



## Laix (Dec 15, 2010)

*~ Sazen ~*



*~ Blackfire96 ~
*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 15, 2010)

Laix said:


> *~ Sazen ~*



My name is in green you so know me , thanks will wear eventually


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 15, 2010)

Laix said:


> *~ Blackfire96 ~
> *
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


omg it looks awesome 

THANKIES!!!!! 

i will wear it soon promise!!!!


----------



## Cassius (Dec 18, 2010)

Just an avatar of Tesla's face please.
Size - Can I get a couple of sizes
Border -dashed.
Effects - doesn't matter


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2010)

Cassius said:


> Just an avatar of Tesla's face please.
> Size - Can I get a couple of sizes
> Border -dashed.
> Effects - doesn't matter



Got this.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 18, 2010)

an edit request
can you change the text on this from narutotard to BumpFucks


----------



## Sillay (Dec 18, 2010)

A set, please. 
Size: Junior for avatar, and don't care for the sig
Border/Effects: Make it beautiful 
Text: None
Stock:


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2010)

Sillay said:


> A set, please.
> Size: Junior for avatar, and don't care for the sig
> Border/Effects: Make it beautiful
> Text: None
> Stock:



On it. 

*~ Housekeeping ~*

Sillay
Cassius
^Vegeta^Two^




Doing these requests tommorow. *Anymore requests will be done tommorow afternoon.* Thank you. ​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd kinda like it if Laix did it, but if someone else can pull it off then that'd be awesome 

Type of Request - Set
Avy-A close up on Jack
Sig-Full pic
Size-Senior
Border-Thick border, sizeable to your preference. If you think it'll look bad then yeah...no border 
Effects- Something you feel, would be best on the picture
Stock-

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Dec 19, 2010)

*~ Sillay ~*




*~  ^Vegeta^Two^ ~*



*~ Cassius ~*





*~ PervySageSensei ~*




*Rep. Cred is optional.*​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 19, 2010)

thx dude
rep coming, not sure were I going put this on my site now tho -_-


btw sexy riri avy :3, I come from bdos so I have met her xD


----------



## Laix (Dec 19, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> thx dude
> rep coming, not sure were I going put this on my site now tho -_-
> 
> 
> btw sexy riri avy :3, I come from bdos so I have met her xD



 .


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 19, 2010)

Just like the one i'm using from you now. The way you did everything in the set im using now is perfect . 



Same everything as set 3 the one you posted in the giveaways.

oh yeah, just do type the merry christmas thing in the six <3

thanx bro <3
Type of Request - set
Size - seniorxsenior
Border - avatar:rounded signe
Effects -  same as you did in set 3 (the one im using atm)
Text - Merry Christmas
Stock -


----------



## Cassius (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks! Will use and rep.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 19, 2010)

Laix said:


> *~ Sillay ~*
> 
> ​



Oops, almost forgot to quote  It looks perfect; thank you! Already repped, and cred is in details/location.


----------



## Laix (Dec 20, 2010)

*~Esp?ritudePantera~*

​


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 20, 2010)

Laix said:


> *~Esp?ritudePantera~*
> 
> ​



need to spread. 

thx. <33333333

it's gorgeous


----------



## Jelly (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi! I just stumbled onto your Shop. I saw that someone had you in their sig.
I have a question. When you ask people to rep you, I'm really sorry for asking, but what does that mean? Does it mean to spread the word about your shop? You see I want to send in a request because I am thinking about making a FC, but I don't want you guys to spend your time making me a beautifully done Avi, Banner, or Sig and in the end I don't rep you because I don't know what Rep is. haha Can you tell me what it means?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2010)

Another name change ne?


----------



## KohZa (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah .


----------



## Laix (Dec 22, 2010)

k. Turn your sig off please.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 22, 2010)

& just remember that you'll need 50 posts before your rep counts.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I decided to come here for a set thing
Here is the 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Um how about that curve on one side thingy hahaha
and pretty colors
and whatever else you guys wanna add
I just wanna make sure that people can clearly see Itachi's face on it
<3 <3
Of course I will rep whoever does it.

Also can you add my name on it as well
Thank you!!!

Oh and I will make sure I get those 50 post right now. Since this is my 49th I do believe


----------



## Jelly (Dec 22, 2010)

Crap! I forgot about the signature!!
Really Sorry! How do I turn it off for the other post?

EDIT:
nevermind fixed it!


----------



## KohZa (Dec 22, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Ok I decided to come here for a set thing
> Here is the
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...


git some time to make this quickly 


*Spoiler*: __ 









 

 just rep & credit me.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 23, 2010)

ZanCrow said:


> git some time to make this quickly
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Omgosh! thank you Thank you!!
I rep and will credit


----------



## Federer (Dec 23, 2010)

A set, please. 



Senior size avatar.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 24, 2010)

This was really the best I could do with the lack of details.  I hope this is fine~ It's a little crappy cause I didn't use PS to make. :/


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sora (Dec 29, 2010)

can you make a set for me?
using this with senior avatar


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 29, 2010)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior
Avy- Red
Sig-make it the maximized size.
Border - no border, on the avy make it a transparent of red sleeping.  
Effects -  None
Text - None
Stock - 

Anybody could work on it. I'm not particularly picky


----------



## Laix (Dec 30, 2010)

Will do those two.


----------



## Naked (Dec 30, 2010)

For anyone

Type of Request - Set
Size - 150 x 150 av / junior sig
Border - None
Effects - Up to you, but keep it subtle 
Text -  
Stock -


----------



## Laix (Dec 30, 2010)

Got that too.

Will be done by *Sunday latest.*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Dec 30, 2010)

Cool man


----------



## Laix (Jan 2, 2011)

King Ice -




Naked Snacks -


----------



## Sora (Jan 2, 2011)

gonna use the set tomorrow


----------



## Naked (Jan 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> Naked Snacks -



Thanks! 

Will wear in a bit.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello I would like a set. I have a sample of the art I would like used, signature should be the same size if possible, avatar a standard 150x150.

Other then this pic being used I have nothing else I wish, just make it pretty in your own creative way and if you could clean the upper text and lines, that would be great.


----------



## Laix (Jan 4, 2011)

Gaja said:


> Hello I would like a set. I have a sample of the art I would like used, signature should be the same size if possible, avatar a standard 150x150.
> 
> Other then this pic being used I have nothing else I wish, just make it pretty in your own creative way and if you could clean the upper text and lines, that would be great.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you very much. Repped like always and will credit.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 4, 2011)

Stock: 
Size: Junior Member
Text/Effects: Could you add "Time to die, Meatbags!" in a military-type font?

Will rep and cred


----------



## Laix (Jan 4, 2011)

Eh, will need a better stock. With the extra text, it will look to crowded, and it's not even big enough for a set.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 4, 2011)

RenegadeXGhost said:


> Stock:
> Size: Junior Member
> Text/Effects: None
> 
> Will rep and cred



Is this a better one?  Sorry about that


----------



## VioNi (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like to request a set please. :33

This pic: 

Senior Size
Please remove any Text on it. With new text saying "Chivalry & Fire".
Effects: any will do
Borders: Dark semi-rounded

Thanks in advance! I'll rep and give credit!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2011)

^ Got this. :33

Sorry for not helping out lately Laix.  I've been slow on catching requests.


----------



## VioNi (Jan 4, 2011)

DIM!!! THANKIES!!!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope this suits your wants  


*Spoiler*: _VioNi_


----------



## VioNi (Jan 5, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> I hope this suits your wants
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _VioNi_



Thankies Dim! I luff you!  

+Reps! and credit!


----------



## Laix (Jan 5, 2011)

*Renegade*


----------



## RockpiRate (Jan 5, 2011)

For Laix 
*Type - Set.
*Size - Junior.
*Border -  you choose. 
*Effects - you decide .
*Text - "Sing us a song of the century
That's louder than bombs
And eternity"
*Stock -


----------



## Laix (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Millennium Creed (Jan 8, 2011)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior.
Border - None
Effects - None
Text - None
Stock - 

Ava: 2:14-2:16
Sig: 0:45-0:55

For Laix.


----------



## Laix (Jan 8, 2011)

Apologies, but I do not do gifs as CS4 doesn't allow the edit of gifs.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jan 8, 2011)

It's all good. 

Who else does gifs here?


----------



## Sillay (Jan 9, 2011)

x. two avys in junior
x. you choose the effects/border
x. no text
x. 

Thank you. :]


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2011)

Um can I have a set 
this will be the second time I request from here.
The first time I was greatly happy.


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 




Made it myself 




Text: My Username *Jelly* in some fancy writing.
Borders and textures and extras: whatever you feel like what makes it super cute and beautiful. 

will of course as always rep and credit.


----------



## Laix (Jan 11, 2011)

Will do them both later on today.


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 11, 2011)

Stock



Size - Junior
Effects - Some bloodstains
Text - None


----------



## Laix (Jan 11, 2011)

Jelly




Renegade




Sillay


​


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Jan 11, 2011)

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

I really hate the rep system on this forum sometimes

Oh well, I'll rep you when I can Laix, I won't wear the set until I can rep you


----------



## Sillay (Jan 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> Sillay
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you! I didn't know what I wanted at the time exactly; I just knew I wanted something pretty-ful :] I'll wear after I finish wearing a couple of my other avys.


----------



## Laix (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank god. 

That effect was pretty hit and miss and I was scared you wouldn't like it.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Omgosh! Thank you soooo much!!​


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 12, 2011)

Type of Request - Set as in an Avatar and Sig Pic 
Size - Junior for the Avatar but whatever you think works best for the sig, not too huge though.  
Border - Solid
Effects - Surprise me, but make it ethereal and spooky, kind of gothick-y if you can
Text - My username, try using the font used for the "Black Swan" title on the pic I provide if you can but if not try something elegant/gothic
Stock -


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2011)

Please provide high quality stock. It's really hard to work with low quality stock, and the product is usually worse-looking.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 12, 2011)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior
Border - Half Rounded
Effects - Something nice and noticable like lots of brushes but that dont overwelm the pic. Alvo avy around Cynthia's face. Also add a kind off border so Steven's shadow deosnt look like it stand out.
Text - 
Stock - 

VM me when done


----------



## Vice (Jan 13, 2011)

Type of Request - Sig
Size - Junior
Border - Open to whatever
Effects - Your choice
Text - None
Stock -


----------



## Laix (Jan 13, 2011)

Taking the last two. 

*Vile -* Cause you can't rep, cred will be required until you can.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> Please provide high quality stock. It's really hard to work with low quality stock, and the product is usually worse-looking.



Ok. I will try to find a better pic 

edit: I found a better pic. However I think that is as high quality as its going to get. I can still search though if you need me too


----------



## Cassius (Jan 14, 2011)

Just an avatar of the guys face please.


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2011)

Will do 'em all tommorow.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Laix! Do you think you could make me a few Jonghyun and Taeyang avas?


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING*

-Laymond Ra
-Vile
-Senbonzakura
-Cassius
*Senbonzakura*




*Vile*



*Cassius*



*Laymond Ra*

I'm not sure if they are right. I just searched the names on weheartit.com and they had Shinee tags so I thought they are right. 


​


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Laymond Ra*
> 
> I'm not sure if they are right. I just searched the names on weheartit.com and they had Shinee tags so I thought they are right.
> 
> ...


They are indeed correct, thank you


----------



## Cassius (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks! 
Gotta spread some rep first, I'll credit you for now.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Jan 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> *HOUSEKEEPING*
> 
> -Laymond Ra
> -Vile
> ...


its awesome i love it thank you
ugh i gotta spread rep first so the ep will take a while but i'll credit for now


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Laix, when are you going to get to mine?


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2011)

I said you should find some better stock before I do yours, as the stock quality wasn't very good. You then said you would find another stock.


----------



## Vice (Jan 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> I said you should find some better stock before I do yours, as the stock quality wasn't very good. You then said you would find another stock.



I don't mean to spam, but I think she edited her original post with the new stock.


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Vile. I just checked now and the same stock is still there.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> Thank you Vile. I just checked now and the same stock is still there.



What? I got a better picture....it's the same picture only better quality...or so I thought. -siiiigh- Let me go stock hunting again.


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2011)

What sort of character do you want or movie? I could try hunting for it. I can use that stock, it's just it may not be as good as you may want.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> What sort of character do you want or movie? I could try hunting for it. I can use that stock, it's just it may not be as good as you may want.



Well the movie is Black Swan (the ballet movie with Natalie Portman) and I reposted the pic of what I want in my request post. I don't know if what I just put up there is any better, but I saved it in my computer and set it to the best resolution JPEG I could. If you can find any better quality versions of that pic or somehow enhance it yourself to increase the quality that would be great.


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2011)

That's why. Save it as png. 

I'll go find a picture of that.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> That's why. Save it as png.
> 
> I'll go find a picture of that.



Oh! *facepalm* lemme redo my post then so you don't have to hunt, unless you have found it already?

edit: Ok, I resaved the image as a PNG, uploaded the sucker to photobucket and have reposted it in my request thread. Is that better?


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't worry, found a picture anyway and completed.


----------



## Vice (Jan 16, 2011)

What's the rule about requesting multiple pieces? I have two avatars I'd like to have made, is it only one at a time?


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2011)

No you can request two avatars. An example would be Laymond Ra who requests a bunch of avatars. I'll do 6 max at one time.


----------



## Dragonessa (Jan 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> Don't worry, found a picture anyway and completed.



HOMYGOD. You sir, are GOD. -repsrepsrepsreps-


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay give me 1 - 2 hours.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 16, 2011)

*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior size avy, and whatever works for the sig but not too small please.
*Border:* Solid
*Effects:* I don't know how to complement something like this so you, the artist, may decide.
Avy focuses on her face.
*Text:* My name in a style that resembles the letter style of the series.

*Stock:*


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 16, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> *Type:* Set
> *Size:* Senior size avy, and whatever works for the sig but not too small please.
> *Border:* Solid
> *Effects:* I don't know how to complement something like this so you, the artist, may decide.
> ...



MINE


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow, that was fast.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 16, 2011)

cant help it i like yuko xD


----------



## Laix (Jan 19, 2011)

Doing all requests tonight.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 19, 2011)

*XXX *REQUEST *XXX*

Senior Size Set

Stock []

Avy of the Pink haired girl

Dotted Border

Any type of graphic you think would make the set look better

Two contrasting font that read the words "Last Dinosaur"

Rep and Cred will be given​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

Rakiyo said:


> *XXX *REQUEST *XXX*
> 
> Senior Size Set
> 
> ...


soo adorable mine


----------



## Laix (Jan 19, 2011)

Kagura, please don't take more requests until you have completed ones before. (Deathgun) 

The stock doesn't work by the way, Rakiyo. I'll do it anyway, but if you want to see Kagura's result feel free to ignore mine.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry 

jeez i already have  a plan for it


----------



## Laix (Jan 19, 2011)

No it's okay, you can do Raikyo's. 

I've done Deathgun's anyway.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

'here rai...








doing deaths now


----------



## Laix (Jan 19, 2011)

Yay Kagura is back to her awesomeness. 

Vile, will do yours in a bit. It's just I always get sets out of the way then do bulk projects.

*Deathgun *

You can either take this, or wait for Kagura to finish and take both even! However, rep must still be given to whoever you decide to take from. Finally, I couldn't find a text quite fitting to your description, so I used one I thought suited the picture. If you don't like it, then I can either edit it, or you can just wait for Kagura's. 




*Refresh*


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> 'here rai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks epic, Have to spread. I'll rep you when I can


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

better?

its very hard to get it to that size or it become too pixel


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> better?



Good. 

But if you want to take the time and de-pixel it a bit that would be great. íll rep you again if you do.:33

Ok one last thing (really) I can't see her mouth because of the brightness if you can manage make everything visible it would be awesome, but take your time, i'll wait for as long as it takes to make it good quality.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

but that means i have to do the whole set all over again


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> but that means i have to do the whole set all over again



You don't have to start from scratch ...right ?
Whould it really be that much extra work?

Anyway i can't force you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

well unlike laix i dont save things xD

soo yeah it would be from scratch

and my style comes from my head but it all depends on how i do it (it could be totally different the next time xD)

and its hard work


----------



## Laix (Jan 19, 2011)

It would as Kagura can't save PSD's. So yep, that's all she can offer without re-doing the whole set.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 19, 2011)

Kagura said:


> well unlike laix i dont save things xD
> 
> soo yeah it would be from scratch
> 
> ...



Well seeing that her work rocks it will probably be really good this time. 

I have complete faith in it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 19, 2011)

umm actually sometimes i get lazy xD (and if i constantly do things i get more tired )

if you give me another stock  i can whip something up later....


----------



## KingSlime (Jan 19, 2011)

Good Evening to the Shop,

I understand my priority would be fairly low regarding the creation of required graphic arts, however, I would still, after locating a suitable stock, like to request your assistance.

Before I do, however, my understanding of Sig Block/Ava creation is increasingly minimal, might I ask what "Transparancies" are?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm quite contend with what i have, but thank you.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello shop! I am back once again 
I would like a set please again.
I will of course credit and give rep like always.

avatar would be 150x150

a real nice look at her face
with whatever effects you desire
as well as a curved or round border.

for the sig

whatever effects you desire, 
doesnt have to be a round border.
also my undername please *Jelly*


please make it pretty!!

thankkk youuuuu


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2011)

Will do after I've done Vile's.


----------



## Slam Demon (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey 

Request: Trans



Trans Zabuza in the middle panel please. 

Thanks.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello dear Laix (once again) 

Type of request: Set 
Size: Senior
Border - Whatever works for ya
Effects - Well I would like some effects that you think will work well with the image. 
Text - a small "Gaja" written on the lower right part of the sig
Stock - 

Additonal Info - Well the avatar could be his head, and the sig should be vertical with his head and body. Thanks up front!


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Fucking busy today. 

Doing them all now.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

*Vile*


No offense, but except for the first avatar, the stocks were so low quality I couldn't produce anything that good. Sorry.

*Gaja*



*Jelly*

​


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

*Medgehog*
​


----------



## Gaja (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome work as always Laix, credited and repped.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

Got this.


----------



## Slam Demon (Jan 23, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Medgehog*
> ​



Awesomeness.

Thank you Laix.


----------



## Laix (Jan 23, 2011)

*Kinzey*

I enjoyed making this.


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks great 

Just one thing; If it wouldn't be any trouble, could you put a solid white border around the leters, like the example?


----------



## Kinzey (Jan 23, 2011)

You do damn fine work Lakes 

I have to spread first, but I'll rep you soon.


----------



## Vice (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Laix. And I must say, your last set of projects have been awesome.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 24, 2011)

Laix said:


> obucket.com/albums/ac175/DialLaix/Gaja2.png[/IMG]
> 
> *Jelly*
> 
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER]



omgosh thank you sooo much! gonna use it now of course <3
will credit and rep


wait it says I needa spread rep before giving it to you again


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2011)

Putting you to work Laix 

Stock: 
Type: Set
Size: Senior
Effects: Make it sexy
Text: "Mine"


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Putting you to work Laix
> 
> Stock:
> Type: Set
> ...



FUUUUUUCK ICHIRUKI PLEASE LET ME IM SUCH A FAN GIRL


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2011)

Of course 

Make it sexy please


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2011)

yes mam and for you to know my new style check the giveaway and my shop then VM me which style you want :33


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2011)

Soooooo hotttzzz reps+ 

Must spread...


----------



## Santí (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello. I would like another set from this wonderful shop. This time being one of the Big Daddies from BioShock (The Bouncers specifically)

*Type of Request* - Set
*Size* - Junior
*Border* - Not sure what this is... So whatever works?
*Effects* - None really, I prefer good quality with no graphics over graphics with OK quality
*Text* - I will protect you (Exclusively in the sig, not the avi)
*Stock* - I have none


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Ooh.  Got it.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 5, 2011)

Requesting Once again Because  Laix is amazing at this pek

I will of course as always rep and credit like I have always been doing.


Anyway I want a set

But I hope it works
here is the stock, I couldn't get it to show up on mine but I know what it looks like
But I definitely want this
here is the link to it
to get the original size photo up
just right click and click on View Image


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 







 

*Avatar:*
*Size:* 150 x 150
*Border:* round a bit  but a really good shot of their faces in it
*Effects:* Anything pretty and cute and adorable! You know How I like it 
*
Signature:*
I was wondering for the signature if you can make it transparent with words next to them dancing?
*Words:* _Pride and Prejudice
Jelly_​
*Effects:* whatever pretty effects you do decide to put on this


Thank you so much for reading this Request!!!
pek
I cant wait to see the result!



*EDIT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Will do, but you can't have 150 x 200 avatar. You can only get it by winning a contest.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> Will do, but you can't have 150 x 200 avatar. You can only get it by winning a contest.



Ah I knew it!!!!
I knew something was fishy about people having 150 x 200 avatars!!!
A contest you say???
hmmmm
oh well I shall edit my request then!!!


----------



## Sora (Feb 5, 2011)

yo Laix my buddy can you make a set for me
150x150 ava please


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2011)

Yummy. Doing all these tommorow.


----------



## Laix (Feb 6, 2011)

RESERVED        .


----------



## Vice (Feb 8, 2011)

Type of Request - Avatar
Size - Senior
Border - Any
Effects - Any
Text - N/A
Stock - 

Sorry about the lower quality stock, hoping that since all I need is an avatar, it'll be ok.


----------



## Table (Feb 8, 2011)

Can I please have a 150 x 180 avatar of this:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I don't have any preference really so feel free to use your judgement :3


----------



## Laix (Feb 8, 2011)

So many requests. 

Will do all of them after college today.


----------



## Laix (Feb 9, 2011)

Housekeeping (NOTE - I didn't put names, but it should be obvious which one is yours. )


----------



## Vice (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks. I need to spread though, apparently.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2011)

Type of Request - Set.
Size - Junior
Border - Rounded
Effects - If you can, emphasize the light fixture, so that his back is more shadowy
Text - The Yellow Flash
Stock -


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 9, 2011)

^I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DO


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you Kagura


----------



## Table (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank yoooou, looks awesome.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 14, 2011)

Laix said:


> Housekeeping (NOTE - I didn't put names, but it should be obvious which one is yours. )



Amazing as always Laix! Will credit and rep when I can!


----------



## Sora (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry for bothering you again
but
can you make a set for my friend make sure it is _junior_ size
Stock


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm doing my requests by the end of this week.


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2011)

Please Read 
My laptop with photoshop is broken, and in repair. Until further notice, I will not be able to do requests. However, if my workers would be so kind to complete some of the requests, I would be incredibly grateful. But please allow more time to wait for your request due to the heavy workload on my workers. Thank you.​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

fine fine i'll do the rest AFTER I AM DONE WITH ONES AT MY SHOP PLEASE


----------



## Laix (Feb 16, 2011)

No rush Kagura, I'm grateful for how often you work at my shop.


----------



## G (Feb 18, 2011)

stop my request plz


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 18, 2011)

I can help out as well. :33
Best of luck for the repair of your laptop ~


----------



## Dace (Feb 23, 2011)

Type of Request: Set
Size: Junior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Whatever you feel is appropriate
Stock: Dunno if it is big enough to work with, if not, just let me know

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laix (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, my Photoshop is back on so I can now accept requests! Terris, want me to still do yours?


----------



## Gaja (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey Laix ^^

_Type of Request_ - Set
_Size_ - Senior
_Border_ - Whatever works for you
_Effects_ - None
_Text_ - None
_Stock_ - 

Just to point out, I'd like a head shot of Zoro's head for the avatar, and him in the signature if possible. Will rep and credit like always


----------



## Laix (Mar 19, 2011)

Will do it this weekend at some point.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok, looking forward to it ^^


----------



## Dace (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Laix, yeah sorry for not getting back to you, if you could still do my set, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Laix (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool.  Doing them all tonight. Sorry, stuff came up at the weekend.


----------



## blackfire96 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Laix :33 lol i would like to request a set be made if you dont mind  lol



do anything you think will look right


----------



## Laix (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry guys, in a rush -


----------



## Gaja (Mar 22, 2011)

Will credit and gave repp 

Awesome set


----------



## blackfire96 (Mar 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> Sorry guys, in a rush -



 omg i loooove it!  your the best thankies!!!!!!


----------



## Dace (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply Laix, the set's brilliant, thanks again!


----------



## G (Apr 5, 2011)

Transparency please


----------



## Kei (Apr 7, 2011)

Set Please
Regular Size
Effects: Your choice hun


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)

OMGOMGOMGOMOMGOMG.

SO DOING.


----------



## Laix (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 15, 2011)

nevermind laix dont worry about my last request


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 17, 2011)

make it pretty laix please


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 18, 2011)

anybody home???


----------



## Laix (Apr 18, 2011)

Ja. 

Will do requests either today or tommorow.


----------



## RockpiRate (Apr 18, 2011)

I want a set, Laix 
 - stock 
Avy 125x125 & 150x150
Border: i dont know your decide.
Effects: it's up to you.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 22, 2011)

Text - Veign Azrael
Effects - Your choice, but the main colors should be red, dark red, and black
Request Type - Set
Size - Senior Member
Border - Half Rounded


----------



## River Song (Apr 22, 2011)

Type of Request -Set (Banner/Avy)
Size - Junior
Border -  Rounded
Effects - Light coming in from the top right corner; or whatever you think  
Text - Included in picture
Stock - 

Thank you Laix/Kei-bear


----------



## Laix (Apr 22, 2011)

Doing all these tonight. I'm a terrible slacker.


----------



## Laix (Apr 22, 2011)

*Collect, collect, collect! Rep&Cred please!​*
*Spoiler*: _Blackfire96_ 









----


*Spoiler*: _Kyuukudo_ 








----



----

*Spoiler*: _Rockpirate_


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Collect, collect, collect!​*
> *Spoiler*: _Blackfire96_
> 
> 
> ...




i love it Laix  omg omg soo awesome..but i has a question  for the avy can you have the red head (Kurama) or the shorty in the back (hiei) as the avy please??  im sorry but i love the sig! ​


----------



## blackfire96 (Apr 22, 2011)

your the greatest Laix!!!!!!!!!! 

will rep once i spread and cred


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - What ever you did in Kei's Pikachu set.
Text - 
Stock -


----------



## Laix (Apr 24, 2011)

If you want me to redo just ask. I only just saw that you wanted it same as Kei's. It's similar, but I'll show ya anyway.




&


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not sure which one to use!!! 

I'll decide once I get back. Thanks.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll request this one now and the others later.

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Whatever you feel like will make it look good, preferably something like what you did in blackfires set, or in my current set, but again, whatever your opinion is.
Text -
Stock -


----------



## Laix (Apr 30, 2011)

Tia - It was difficult doing a set of a photograph with those sort of effects as it doesn't blend well, and your picture had a high amount of flash so there wasn't that much I could do. I'm not as skilled as say colours or Atlantic Storm, so my apologies.  I could try again if you dislike it.


----------



## Olivia (May 4, 2011)

I deleted the last message so I wouldn't be double posting.

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - How my current set is like, or whatever you think looks good.
Text -
Stock -


----------



## Synn (May 5, 2011)

Transparency, please :33



Keep it the same size :3

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kei (May 5, 2011)

Synn said:


> Transparency, please :33
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking 

Edit: Give me a min I am not a home


----------



## Kei (May 5, 2011)

Finnisshhhheeedddd :33


----------



## Synn (May 5, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Finnisshhhheeedddd :33



Thank you


----------



## River Song (May 6, 2011)

loved the last one 


Type of Request - Set
Size - Junior
Border - Dashed 
Effects - I can't do art so your choice
Text - Draary Forever
Stock -


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 7, 2011)

Dang paper!!!!

Thats a good one. I can't wait until your sets done. 


I'll post a piece of stock later on here when I decide on what I want


----------



## Kei (May 7, 2011)

Sig off Pervy 

Paper if you want I'll do it and have it ready by late Monday


House Keeping
Paper Person- Keiichi Song​


----------



## River Song (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I'm slowly making my way up the Yaoi ladder, I wonder how much I can get away with


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 7, 2011)

Could I get transparency of these two pictures?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Laix (May 8, 2011)

I've got so much to do, I'll do them all when I have the chance.


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

Laix don''t worry I have Papers


----------



## Olivia (May 8, 2011)

It's no problem Laix, take your time. :33


----------



## Heloves (May 8, 2011)

I want a sig of Pocky and Jelly Jiggler  can you help?


----------



## Kei (May 8, 2011)

Sig off and you post that in the General Request section


----------



## Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

Type of Request - Set
Size - Senior
Border - Rounded
Effects - Whatever you feel fits it.
Text - Heart of the Force
Stock -


----------



## Laix (May 13, 2011)

Taking Skywalker's and Tia's. Kei can do yours Kyuu as she's better with trans'.


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2011)

House Keeping

Paper-Keiichi
Kyuu-Keiichi
Tia-Laix
Skywalker-Laix​
Mines will be done today


----------



## Kei (May 13, 2011)

Paper, I am not as good as Laix, but I'll will do my best as a beginner :33


*Spoiler*: _Kyuu_ 








Kyuu, you didn't really get into your request so I was wondering did you want me to delete the background fully or keep the aura, so I did one of each :33

Rep/ Cred(only if you can't rep at the moment)


----------



## River Song (May 14, 2011)

Thank's Kei-bear 

I will rep you when I can


----------



## Ace (May 14, 2011)

Requesting Set

*Stock for ava:* 

*Stock for sig*: 

*Effects:* Something sexy.


----------



## KBL (May 14, 2011)

Requesting set!

Stock : 
Sig : I want a sig of the 3 evolutions of Mijumaru, add a bluish (water kinda) effect if you can.
Size: Senior
Ava: I want the same effects for the ava, i want futachimaru  (The second pokemon with the six katanas) in the avatar.
Borders: Rounded borders with dotted points if you can.

Thanks!


----------



## Raven Rider (May 14, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Requesting Set
> 
> *Stock for ava:*
> 
> ...



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 






*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 








I hope you like it. If not I can redo it.


----------



## Laix (May 16, 2011)

*Housekeeping*

KBL
Skywalker
Tia Hallibel​


----------



## Laix (May 18, 2011)

*Fresh out the oven! *
Rep & Cred *NONE REQUIRED!* I took _way_ too long!


*Spoiler*: _KBL_ 









*Spoiler*: _Skywalker_ 









*Spoiler*: _Tia Hallibel_ 






​*

*


----------



## KBL (May 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Fresh out the oven! *
> Rep & Cred *NONE REQUIRED!* I took _way_ too long!​
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _KBL_



You did an awesome job!

Thanks :33 reps+!


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2011)

Type: Set
Text: "Sex Appeal and Chocolate Cake"
Image: 
Border: Half Rounded
Effects: You can decide

Thanks, Laix


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2011)

Ooooo Kyuu can I have it :33 I'll do it


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2011)

Sure, thanks Keii-chan


----------



## Kei (May 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kyuu_ 








I had soooo much fun with this, if you want me to lighten it back up i will :33

But yeah rep/cred(only if you can't rep at the moment)


----------



## Mikaveli (May 20, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150 x 150
Border: Bold


I don't want too many effects please.

Edit: Actually maybe one with however you want to do it and another with minimum effects.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 20, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyuu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, Keii!


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150 x 150
> Border: Bold
> 
> ...



I'll take this Mike if you don't mind have it done in the next 30 min

Also sig off Kyuu :33


----------



## Kei (May 21, 2011)

Basic of the basic


----------



## Kei (May 23, 2011)

Bump I need work


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 24, 2011)

For whoever wants to do it.

Type of Request - Set.
Size - Junior
Border - Solid.
Effects - I don't know quite how to explain it but just keep with the steampunk theme.
Text - None.
Stock - 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> For whoever wants to do it.
> 
> Type of Request - Set.
> Size - Junior
> ...


Oooh I like this stock I'll take it :33


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Brotha_ 








Rep and cred


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (May 24, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brotha_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 24, 2011)

Type of Request -  Set
Size - Senior
Border - Transparent
Effects - hearts? Sprta like those circles Laix popped on my other Shizuku set, if you can do that 
Stock -

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kei (May 24, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> Type of Request -  Set
> Size - Senior
> Border - Transparent
> Effects - hearts? Sprta like those circles Laix popped on my other Shizuku set, if you can do that
> ...



Got it


----------



## urca (May 24, 2011)

request type:set (Avy and sig)
size:for a normal member : 550 (Width)x 400 (Height).
border : normal
effects : do as you like but keep it a lil bit dark (remember,a lil bit please)
text : urca (put it on the corner or where-ever you see fit)
Stock : 
thnx .


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2011)

House Keeping
-PervySageSensei- Keiichi Song
Urca- Keiichi Song​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 25, 2011)

Avy
Text-Money is Oak
Size-150x200
Stock-


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _PervySageSensei_ 









*Spoiler*: _urca_ 







Please tell me if the effect is to much I'll change


----------



## urca (May 25, 2011)

thnx man,but the effect is a bit too much,the colors of the lines brush arent really fit because of the style of the pic,try to use grey,white,and dark red,most importantly,take off the lines brush please .
P.S:that was fast,i expected it in a few days,that was awesome .


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2011)

I'll have another one up later on today


----------



## urca (May 25, 2011)

> I'll have another one up later on today


i'll be waitin for the epicness


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 25, 2011)

much appreciated Ms.Song


I kind of wanted a transparent, then effect but it's all good. Thanks. *reps*


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2011)

I thought you wanted the border transparent  But ehhhh I'll edit yours as well


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 25, 2011)

Aww, but I just put it up.



Well  if you feel like you have to. I won't stop ya. Thanks Song


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2011)

Keep it then, I'll pay more attention to detail next time  thanks


----------



## PervySageSensei (May 25, 2011)

alrighty then. 



I'll hold you to that, cause I might have you do a shitload of stuff to my next set ......I'm deciding whether it should be sexy or not though.


----------



## Laix (May 25, 2011)

*Housekeeping*
_^Vegeta^Two^_ - Laix​


----------



## urca (May 26, 2011)

i would like to cancel my request.
i repped you for your effort :3.
thnx anyway man.


----------



## River Song (May 28, 2011)

Type of Request - Set (Could the ava bee a close up on Bella's middle face)
Size - My first senior request 
Border - You're choice
Effects - Could you add a tiny bit of green.
Text - "I killed Sirius Black" in green fancy writing at the bottom
Stock - 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laix (May 29, 2011)

I'm basically ripping off someone else's signature by using that stock. 

Want me to just make a set of Bellatrix?


----------



## River Song (May 29, 2011)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Border: You're choice
Effects: None
Text: In Fancy white writing, on the left hand side

"Don't be shy sweetie, come over.
 Now if this isn't who we think it is,
 Draco, And we call him, he'll kill us all.
 We need to be absolutely sure." 

Preferebly structured so that the wrighting doesn't cover her face

Stock:


----------



## Ace (May 29, 2011)

Requesting Set

*Stock: *


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2011)

*Housekeeping​*
_^Vegeta^Two^_ - Laix
StonedTheGoodWay - Laix
Paper Person - Laix
​


----------



## blackfire96 (May 31, 2011)

LAIX!!!!!!  
i would like to request a set be made please and thank you 

thankies in advance :33


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

blackfire96 said:


> LAIX!!!!!!
> i would like to request a set be made please and thank you
> 
> thankies in advance :33



I'll take this one Laix is currently back up


----------



## blackfire96 (May 31, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I'll take this one Laix is currently back up



ok thats fine, thanks for taking it


----------



## Kei (May 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _blackfire_


----------



## Laix (Jun 1, 2011)

Doing all my requests now.


----------



## blackfire96 (Jun 1, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire_


it perfect!!! lol thanks for doing it


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2011)

Request: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Image: 



Limited effects please


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 2, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> Request: Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> Image:
> 
> ...



I'll do, if it's fine with Laix :33


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 2, 2011)

​
Let me know if it's too fancy or anything, i'll change it. 
cred and rep +


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2011)

That's great. Thanks!


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

*Fresh out the oven!
*Rep & Cred for signatures, just rep for avatars. 




*Spoiler*: _Paper Person_ 











*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 













​


----------



## River Song (Jun 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Paper Person_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loves


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 4, 2011)

Hmm...Maybe. Idk. Still trying to figure out. The Avatar has been the same since 2005.


----------



## Laix (Jun 4, 2011)

You wish to request a set?


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2011)

If anything can I do souls  Laix :33


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 4, 2011)

@Laix-

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Avy: You know what I like  

Sig: Entire picture (even the girls in the back)

Border: You're choice, I just don't want a big white square.

Effects:...if you think their should be some, go right ahead  I'm good either way. It might look better with some effects added to it, but if you think it's better as is. I won't make a fuss about it.

Text: None
Stock: 


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Side Note:*
I'm really tempted to go look for little white snakes. To see if you can drape them around the avatar  


 Are you able to do that? If not, thats cool. I just think it would look pretty nice.


----------



## Ace (Jun 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Fresh out the oven!
> *Rep & Cred for signatures, just rep for avatars.
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks it looks awesome.  But could you remove the borders inside the signature please? Thank you.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 5, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Text: Gunslinger Retro at the top and Punk at the bottom, punk kinda written like .
Effects: Anything you can think looks good, with the main colors being neon green and black
Size: Senior


----------



## Laix (Jun 5, 2011)

*STGW*

Sure.  Give me an hour or so.

*Kyuu*


----------



## Kei (Jun 5, 2011)

Kyuukudo said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Text: Gunslinger Retro at the top and Punk at the bottom, punk kinda written like .
> Effects: Anything you can think looks good, with the main colors being neon green and black
> Size: Senior



Taking  I already have that text in my computer


----------



## Kei (Jun 6, 2011)

HouseKeeping
PervySage- Laix
Kyuu-Keiichi​

*Spoiler*: _Kyuu_ 








Rep and cred the shop/worker


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jun 7, 2011)

just checking up on my request I put in a while back


----------



## Laix (Jun 8, 2011)

*Fresh out the oven!*
Rep & Cred for signatures, just rep for avatars. 


*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 








*Spoiler*: _Pervy_ 







​


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey Laix!

I need this picture made into sig with the words '"we're not really here.." on it . Sky Blue/white. 





Let me know if you can help!


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2011)

Kiba_and_Pals said:


> Hey Laix!
> 
> I need this picture made into sig with the words '"we're not really here.." on it . Sky Blue/white.
> 
> ...



I'll take this one if you mind


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Jun 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> I'll take this one if you mind



Please do! Thanks!


----------



## Ace (Jun 9, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Fresh out the oven!*
> Rep & Cred for signatures, just rep for avatars.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Thank you.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2011)

*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* You're choice
*Effects:* Softsh, don't know how else to describe it, anything you think would look good
*Text:* The font you used on Kei's Pikachu set, or something similar, even like cursive 
*What I'd Like the text to say: *
~RIP~ 
June 16th



Or something similar to that manner. 

I'd like Laix to do it but if you can't get it done before next Wednesday then I'd like Kei to take it. Thank you.


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kiba and Pals_ 











House Keeping
Kiba and Pals- Keiichi
Jessica- Laix​


----------



## Meiko Honma (Jun 9, 2011)

*My Request*


*Spoiler*: __ 





I would like a set made from this please. Scale it down a bit as it is a pretty big picture, but I would like it to be a a nice big size though.

Effectsarken the colors a bit, give it some nice glitter effect please.

Requested Person: Laix or Keiichi


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

Sig off please


----------



## Laix (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess I'll take it.


----------



## Laix (Jun 14, 2011)

*Fresh out the oven!*
Rep & Cred for signatures, just rep for avatars. 


*Spoiler*: _Jessicα_ 










*Spoiler*: _Chikushōdō_ 






​


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 14, 2011)

Request: Set
Effects: Whatever you think looks good
Text: "I did my time and I want out"
Stock:


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

*Fresh out the oven!*
Rep & Cred for signatures, just rep for avatars. 


*Spoiler*: _Kyuu_ 






​


----------



## Distance (Jun 19, 2011)

Request: Signature/Banner for a Fanclub
Effects: Whatever you think looks good, preferably much shaper and bolder. Smooth around the edges.
Text: "The Natorious Fodder Fan Club
Stock:


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

Do you mean "The Notorious Fodder Fan Club"?


----------



## Distance (Jun 19, 2011)

Laix said:


> Do you mean "The Notorious Fodder Fan Club"?



Yes. Tell me though if the image is too small, because I could give you other images to work with. I like this one though.


----------



## Laix (Jun 19, 2011)

Alright, I did the most I could do with such an image (my skills aren't the best around here )


----------



## Distance (Jun 19, 2011)

Laix said:


> Alright, I did the most I could do with such an image (my skills aren't the best around here )



Those will be fine! It doesn't matter you've done a decent job, we're not looking for out of this world images anyway. It's what being a fodder is all about!


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey i need a full set...........

From this pic 

do what you like with the set................


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

Lebron Flocka James said:


> Hey i need a full set...........
> 
> From this pic
> 
> do what you like with the set................



Ehhh I'll try, it seems LQ but I'll try


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Flocka_ 



I am sorry if it doesn't turn out right to you, it just the stock that you gave me was low quality. And since that, I couldn't enlargen it or make it smaller without having it look a mess


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 21, 2011)

*It look great thank..................*


----------



## River Song (Jun 30, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: None or if you feel it would look good you can add some but not to much 
Text: N/A
Stock: 
Can I have an exscuse for the pick-up time I'm going away on holiday


----------



## Kei (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll take that one   I'll have it ready Tuesday


----------



## Sunako (Jul 4, 2011)

Can I have a 170x170 profile pic?


----------



## Kei (Jul 5, 2011)

HOUSE KEEPING

-Sunako-: Laix
-Paper Person-: Keiichi​
I am done with his request but he said he will be out on holiday so I'll wait until he gets back on to post it


----------



## Laix (Jul 7, 2011)

Sunako said:


> Can I have a 170x170 profile pic?



Will do tonight.


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Here you are Paper


----------



## Laix (Jul 8, 2011)

*Sunako*


----------



## Sunako (Jul 8, 2011)

THANK YOU ^_^


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 8, 2011)

Request - Set
Size - Senior
Stock - 
Effects - I dunno, something peaceful and tranquil?  Something to do with grace in death.  Laix, you'll know why
Text - "Rest easy, Kirin of the Leaf", "破壊禅    うちは", and "Uchiha Hakaizen"
Border - Dashed lines, in black


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

Gunslinger Retro said:


> Request - Set
> Size - Senior
> Stock -
> Effects - I dunno, something peaceful and tranquil?  Something to do with grace in death.  Laix, you'll know why
> ...



i'll see what i can do


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

Kagura you work here???


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 8, 2011)

yes i do ....i help sometimes


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, Kagura, I haven't seen you for a while

How you been?


----------



## Kei (Jul 8, 2011)

Not a conversation place, sorry 

HOUSEKEEPING
-Kagura: Gunslinger Retro​


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Border:* Up to you
*Text:* They Put My Swag On Ebay, Now Every Fu*ker Is Bidding
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Design up to you


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2011)

Got this. 

Q if yours isn't done by tonight I'll do it.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

doing your set tonight with the rest :33

iv been good


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait sorry, who is doing my set? Also to them is it too late to change my text?
Thank you in advance anyone.


----------



## Laix (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, sort of. I'd finished the set the moment I saw that, but I still added it in. Don't forget Rep&Cred.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 12, 2011)

Gunslinger Retro


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jul 12, 2011)

I love it, thank you, Kagura!


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

*Request: Set*

*Borders:* like your Lady Gaga Avi Borders 
*Size:*Junior +Senior Avi yet just Junior Sig 
*Text:* if you can make speech lines here's the dialogue.

Aerith: Cloud we can just Share
Zack:heh were's sephiroth when you need him 
Cloud: No he's mine! let go b*tch! 

*Details:*I want it too have a lovey dovey atmosphere with hearts around aerith yet anger around cloud with Zack being neutral. I'd like a Avi of Cloud and Zack for senior size.

umm was I specific enough?


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

What do you mean 'Something FFish'? 

I'll take it anyway. And I don't see why you'd want a senior avatar as you can't obtain it until November, but whatever.


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

*Shota*
Rep&Cred. NOTE: The curved borders on the avatar will only work with the junior sized one. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narancia (Jul 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Shota*
> Rep&Cred. NOTE: The curved borders on the avatar will only work with the junior sized one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you I will rep and cred plus link?


----------



## Laix (Jul 13, 2011)

Sure.


----------



## G (Jul 13, 2011)

Senior set
stock 
Borders black and white
signature of  inoshikacho, team guy, and team kurenai
Avatars of Ino Neji and Kurenai
Minimal effects
thanks


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2011)

v said:


> Senior set
> stock
> Borders black and white
> signature of  inoshikacho, team guy, and team kurenai
> ...




Got this


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jul 13, 2011)

Request: Senior set
Stock: 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Border: none
Size: Senior
Effects:Whatever you think looks good on it. And if it doesn't look good with any special effects. Just set it up as it is


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 13, 2011)

PervySageSensei said:


> Request: Senior set
> Stock:
> 
> 
> ...



i'll take this


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

pervy

no borders did not look good.....


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _V_ 




I also wanted to show you what it looks like with a dotted border, simple adjustment, and border that you wanted


















Rep and Cred please


----------



## G (Jul 14, 2011)

Is the sig small enough to fit the limits?
Looks pretty big.


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2011)

550 it is but do you want me to resize it???


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 14, 2011)

500 is the height kei....


----------



## Kei (Jul 14, 2011)

Resizing


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 15, 2011)

Weird request
I want my face on super man and some text


Iam the white kid! lol




Text-I cant be your Superman (8)

Maybe i'll love you one day,
Maybe we'll someday grow, 
'rot in pieces' aww that's great...


Does not gave to flow perfect lol just cut and add nicely : D


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright, will do Vegeta.


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

Request: Senior size sig + avatar

no border avatar.. transparent sig and vatar


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

_housekeeping.
_
^Vegeta^Two^ ~ Laix
Friday ~ Laix 
*ETA:* Tonight

Sig off please *Friday*.​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> Alright, will do Vegeta.



 Thx Laix


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry Laix


----------



## Z (Jul 16, 2011)

*Avatar -* 
*Signature -* 
*Border Type -* Thin White

Not too much effects please, just colorize it a bit. Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Jul 16, 2011)

Got this too.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 16, 2011)

*Set Request*

*Effects:*I want it to be pink and sexual yet cute but so flaming(you know what I mean) 
Avi(Junior/Senior)

Sig(Junior)
*Text:* Will you ever love me and what I am or are you a coward like the rest?

use one of these.


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 16, 2011)

Shota said:


> *Set Request*
> 
> *Effects:*I want it to be pink and sexual yet cute but so flaming(you know what I mean)
> Avi(Junior/Senior)
> ...



will take this


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

laix due to downloading what shota gave me im not doing the requests (I WAS SOOO FUCKING CLOSE FINISHING ALL My REQUESTS AND JUST By DOWNLOADING ThAT MY COMPUTER RESTARTED ON ME WITHOUT EVEN ALLOWING ME TO SAVE )


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> laix due to downloading what shota gave me im not doing the requests (I WAS SOOO FUCKING CLOSE FINISHING ALL My REQUESTS AND JUST By DOWNLOADING ThAT MY COMPUTER RESTARTED ON ME WITHOUT EVEN ALLOWING ME TO SAVE )



o.o my stock is messed up? I'm sorry kagura


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 18, 2011)

no your font is fucked up it almost gave me a virus


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

o.o I didn't know I thought it was safe......nvm my requests then


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll do it but I'll use a different font.


----------



## Narancia (Jul 18, 2011)

Thx Laix I apologies allot for the trouble.


----------



## Laix (Jul 18, 2011)

_housekeeping._

 ^Vegeta^Two^ ~ Laix
 Friday ~ Keiichi Song
 Z ~ Laix
 Shota ~ Laix

 *DOING REQUESTS NOW. NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL THESE HAVE BEEN COMPLETED. THANK YOU. *​


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Friday_ 














Hope u like~~ rep/cred please


----------



## Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Spoiler*: _Z_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Err I think you did someone else's request and thought it was mine


----------



## Kei (Jul 18, 2011)

Forgive me, I got the name wrong  Editing now


----------



## Laix (Jul 21, 2011)

_housekeeping._
*Rep&Cred.*


*Spoiler*: _^Vegeta^Two^_ 









*Spoiler*: _Shota_ 









*Spoiler*: _Z_ 








*REQUESTS ARE NOW OPEN. *​


----------



## Narancia (Jul 21, 2011)

Laix said:


> _housekeeping._
> Rep&Cred.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this I love it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 22, 2011)

Laix said:


> _housekeeping._
> *Rep&Cred.*
> 
> 
> ...



Love you
rep and cred  coming


----------



## River Song (Jul 28, 2011)

Profile pic
Stock 

and that's about it, Thanks in advance


----------



## Laix (Jul 28, 2011)

On it Paper, will do after I've posted.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Laix.

Sorry about the low quality stock impossible to find anything for this manga. 

Pick what ever stock you find best.


*Spoiler*: __ 











Text: I Don't Follow A Path, I Blaze A Trail

Size: Senior


----------



## Laix (Jul 31, 2011)

_Rep & Cred._



To Sonny and Paper, my British customers. 


*Spoiler*: _Sonny_ 










​


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

Requesting a set please 


Here's the stock: 
Text: Blood is just so fabulous don't you think? 
Effects: Make it sexy and nasty yet bloody and gorey does that make sense?


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

Shota said:


> Requesting a set please
> 
> 
> Here's the stock:
> ...



i love Grell Sutcliffe  

let me doo it


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

i just started


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

who's scarlet 

that's Grell Sutcliffe........


----------



## Sayaka (Jul 31, 2011)

lol i knew i just like calling him that reminds me of someone...

shouta


----------



## Narancia (Jul 31, 2011)

Kagura said:


> lol i knew i just like calling him that reminds me of someone...
> 
> shouta



Like always I love it Kagura 

Grell is just RAWR x infinity


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, requesting Laix :33


Avatar senior size, sig max dimensions 460
You can do whatever you want with it, nothing too fancy


----------



## Velocity (Aug 2, 2011)

Request has I for Kagura! A 150x200 avatar with a 500 wide signature, please! 

I dunno if it's too much text to put in, but I'd like for it to be : "No matter how far we're separated from each other, we'll all come home."

, I'd like it if you could dull the colours so it's sort of washed out like the sig.

Thank you!


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 2, 2011)

will do

its not a problem lol i usually write more then that for others ~


----------



## Laix (Aug 2, 2011)

Quincy James said:


> Hi, requesting Laix :33
> 
> 
> Avatar senior size, sig max dimensions 460
> You can do whatever you want with it, nothing too fancy


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 2, 2011)

Laix said:


>


Cuteness~ thanks so much!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 2, 2011)

Request Set 

*Stock:* 

*Avy:* Tsunade's face.


----------



## Laix (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Aug 3, 2011)

Laix said:


>



Thank you Laix. Will rep ASAP.


----------



## G (Aug 4, 2011)

Can i use this          ?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok Im gonna request Keiichi to make a Set for me 

Imma quote what I had sent her through PM




			
				Noctis Lucis Caelum said:
			
		

> Ok I want to use Touma from this image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sig and Avy should be Senior size, and can you make the border rounded and dotted?

And thanks again


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

If you could get rid of half of those gegs, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 4, 2011)

Can you make an Avatar out of this?
Senior Size
Dotted borders
Any effects you think fits best.


----------



## Laix (Aug 4, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Can you make an Avatar out of this?
> Senior Size
> Dotted borders
> Any effects you think fits best.



Rep&Cred.


----------



## Kei (Aug 4, 2011)

*Housekeeping*
-Noctis: Keiichi Song​
I am not home and won't be home till the weekend but I'll make sure I'll have it done by Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2011)

winny i hope i did this right


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you so much Kagura! It's amazing!


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

Set request for Laix.
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Laix (Aug 7, 2011)

_housekeeping
_
V ~ Laix​


----------



## Laix (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## G (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks        .


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2011)

Set Request for Laix- Cashing in on one of the ones you owe me
Senior Size
Any Effects or background you see fit
SoulTaker in cool lettering

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kei (Aug 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Ok Im gonna request Keiichi to make a Set for me
> 
> Imma quote what I had sent her through PM
> 
> ...



Doing now  Will have it done soon


----------



## Laix (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2011)

Requesting avy

Can you make the avy design exactly like the my old request?


*Spoiler*: __ 







Stock for avatar:


----------



## Ace (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks hon.  

Will rep you when I can. =3


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 8, 2011)

Avatar please? Hope it's not too large.
Stock:
Effects: Any color that will give off a mysterious type feel, like those old detective movies.
 Solid border

Can I have a Sig too?
Stock:


----------



## Laix (Aug 8, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Avatar please? Hope it's not too large.
> Stock:


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 8, 2011)

Set request for Laix. 



Go crazy.


----------



## Laix (Aug 8, 2011)

_housekeeping_

ThePseudo ~ Laix
Bluebeard ~ Laix
Kagura ~ Laix


Requests will be done tommorow. Accepting requests.​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 8, 2011)

I want you to go crazy with them yet let it be tame enough to see the pictures.

I need these for RP profiles....

can you do these please?


----------



## Laix (Aug 9, 2011)

_housekeeping_

ThePseudo ~ Laix
Bluebeard ~ Laix
Kagura ~ Laix
Shota ~ Laix

Accepting requests.​


----------



## Laix (Aug 9, 2011)

_requsests complete_
Rep & Cred please.



*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 









*Spoiler*: _Shota_ 









*Spoiler*: _Wifu-sama_ 








*Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_ 







​


----------



## Narancia (Aug 9, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shota_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you laix  

in a totally platonic in your bedroom kind of way.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 9, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_



Thanks, Laix. The set looks really good.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 10, 2011)

Could I get a dotted border around this?


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Could I get a dotted border around this?



Sig off and I'll do it


----------



## Kei (Aug 10, 2011)

​
Here you go, please rep


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Aug 10, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> ​
> Here you go, please rep



Thanks. Sorry about that.


----------



## G (Aug 11, 2011)

Could you reupload the sig?


----------



## Laix (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah sorry guys. Photobucket is fail 
*
IF YOUR SIG HAS FAILED THEN PLEASE VM ME. BUT PLEASE RE-UPLOAD IT TO YOUR OWN SITE SO THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN AGAIN. THANK YOU.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 12, 2011)

_Requesting Set _

*Stock for avy:* 

*Details for avy:* I want Sakura and make it a 150x150 please.

*Effects for avy:* None please.

*Stock for Sig:*

*Details for sig:*
*Spoiler*: __ 






Same style as before please. 

Don't make the size too small dear. I want everything to be seen.


----------



## Narancia (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey laix I'd like to get some RP profile pictures for these. 


for this one I just want the boy who is standing up.


I just want Tidus(shirtless boy) and Cloud ( has teh huge buster blade)

That's all and go crazy with effects if you wish.


----------



## Laix (Aug 13, 2011)

finished the stuff today, just got a private request and one profile picture to do. Tired, so will post it all tommorow morning.


----------



## Laix (Aug 14, 2011)

_requests complete_
Rep & Cred please.


*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 





​





*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 





sorry, only just realised I got the avatar size wrong. It'll still work for 125x125 though. 





​







​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 14, 2011)

Laix said:


> _requests complete_
> Rep & Cred please.
> 
> 
> ...



ASDFGHJKL;'"   
Omg, I'm fangasming. Thank you so much, dear.  :33


----------



## Ace (Aug 14, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey can you guys make a set of this?



any border. retouch the colors a bit i guess. add any cool effects. just so it looks different from the original besides color.

Senior size for both. avy around face but not to close more to include upper torso.

vm me when done


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 17, 2011)

Pain's request

I would like a set of made from this picture please.



I would like some multicolored Bokehs and glittery stuff added to it and probably a little more saturation in the color just a tiny bit.

Please and thank you.

And for the worker Laix or Keiichi


----------



## Kei (Aug 17, 2011)

Senbonzakura said:


> Hey can you guys make a set of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this if you don't mind  



PAIN Is Inevitable said:


> Pain's request
> 
> I would like a set of made from this picture please.
> 
> ...



Sig off please


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

PAIN Is Inevitable said:


> Pain's request
> 
> I would like a set of made from this picture please.
> 
> ...



aww not me 

and such a hot stock


----------



## Narancia (Aug 17, 2011)

Just like my last request I need 3 more profile Pictures.

Worker: Laix

Stock:
 (on this stock in small text let it say Jade Yuki)

 (I want the middle one get rid of the other two with effects. on this one let it say in small text Sanu Kaguya)

 ( I want this a bit bigger then the other two and for it to say Jade and Sanu Kaguya)

Effects: Do as you wish.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 17, 2011)

Kagura said:


> aww not me
> 
> and such a hot stock



Kagura I forgot you worked here  If Laix or Keii hasn't started on my set yet I'd be happy for you to do it. :33


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2011)

ok i will do it soon ~


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 17, 2011)

Great pek


----------



## Laix (Aug 17, 2011)

sig off pain.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry Laix


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 18, 2011)

Request for Laix
Stock for Ava: 
Stock for Sig: 
Effects: Just put a border on the ava and write "Thank You" on the sig. Everything else is up to you.


----------



## Laix (Aug 18, 2011)

_housekeeping_

  PAIN ~ Kagura
  Ishamael ~ Laix
  Shota ~ Laix
SonnyBillWilliams ~ Laix

Accepting requests.​


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

*Ishamael:*




More coming either tonight or tommorow. Sorry, been busy.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 20, 2011)

Laix it's gorgeous 

I gotta spread some rep.


----------



## G (Aug 20, 2011)

*FOR LAIX*
*Request:*Set.
*Link for avatar stock*:
*Link for signature stock:*
*Text on signature:* Trick It
Thanks in advance.
I trust your skills in set making so making this one great shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## Laix (Aug 20, 2011)

Now I feel pressured  But thank you, will do it after I finish the second batch.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

OK doing pains now


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2011)

Pain


----------



## Laix (Aug 21, 2011)

*G*:



*Shota:*


----------



## Alpha (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## G (Aug 21, 2011)

could you make a avatar of the sig stock with same effects?
the avatar doesn't fit so well........
if you can't then its fine


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


>



i'll se what i can do Mr flirt


----------



## Alpha (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha sounds good to me, lets see your best


----------



## Narancia (Aug 21, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Shota:*



Thank you laix.

will rep soon.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 21, 2011)

for laix 
senior sized set

add borders


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 22, 2011)

*Sig and Ava*

*Size:* Whatever you think is good
*Text:* Colt "The Real" McCoy
*Effect:* None
*Boarder:* White, Brown and Orange


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

I just shut down photoshop 

But will do now.


----------



## Friday (Aug 22, 2011)

Laix!

Can you add effects to my avatar (lol)?

I think it'll look fine without a border.. I just want effects


----------



## Laix (Aug 22, 2011)

*REP & CRED.
*Doing yours now Friday.
​*Sazen;*



*Bushido Brown;*



​


----------



## Bushido Brown (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks and repped


----------



## Ace (Aug 23, 2011)

Request for Anyone

 150x150 avy

Stock:

Details: Can you keep the text please?  If not you can remove it. Thanx. 

Effects: You decide 


Signature:


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

got this darl.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 23, 2011)

*Stock: *
*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Effects: *Anything you think looks good.
*Text: *
*Border:* Want one, preferably a dotted border, but if you find one that looks better then use it.


----------



## Laix (Aug 23, 2011)

this is the exact same stock 

loljk will do thursday as i'm busy tommorow.


----------



## Laix (Aug 26, 2011)

*Jessica;*



*Senbonzakura;*



*STGW;*


----------



## Ace (Aug 26, 2011)

Laix said:


> *STGW;*



Thank you!


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 26, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Senbonzakura;*



Thank You soo much its really awesome.


----------



## Empathy (Aug 27, 2011)

I would like to make a request; :33


*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* []
*Worker:* Laix
*Size:* Senior, with some room for extra stuff
*Border:* Rounded and/or Dotted
*Effects:* At the artist's discretion, just have it match  , . And if you can add borders to the avatars(rounded and/or dotted) that would be phenomenal. 

Thank you very much in advance, even if my request is denied. Hope I'm not asking for too much.


----------



## Laix (Aug 27, 2011)

the way you format your request is orgasmic  of course I'll do it


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 28, 2011)

The post count in the requirement section decreased! 
That means I can request? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Type:* set
*Size:* junior
*Stock:* 
*Text:* I will be strong...
For him.
*Border:* rounded
*Effects:* Whatever you do is perfect. And I'm dead serious. 




Nnngh, I feel bad for putting more work on you.


----------



## Kaijin (Aug 28, 2011)

*Stock:* 
*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* 150x200
*Effects:* Whatever fits the stock.
*Text:* none
*Border:* can i have 2 examples please one with dotted and one with black border 
sorry for trouble ^^


----------



## Laix (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do


----------



## Laix (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sorry guys, but because of life requests will be done this weekend when I get the chance. Apologies again.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

Aww, love, I can wait. :33
You know, real life comes first. 

/sorry for the spam


----------



## Laix (Sep 2, 2011)

*Kaijin;*


*Tsukuyo;*





*Empathy;*


----------



## Tsukuyo (Sep 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Tsukuyo;*



I love you. A lot. 
I rushed home to see this, and hell yes, I'm glad I did! pek
Thank you a lot.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 2, 2011)

*Stock: *
*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* Senior
*Effects: *N/A
*Text: *N/A
*Border:* Want one, preferably a dotted border, but if you find one that looks better then use it.

I know I requested this before but honestly you're going to be shrinking the image, and it's only for the avatar so I'm okay with it. Just basically the border you put on my current set.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 7, 2011)

Request: Set
Avatar of her face
Trans
Maybe a lot clouds and such using the color of her dress/hair.
Text: Luna.


----------



## Kei (Sep 7, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Request: Set
> Avatar of her face
> Trans
> Maybe a lot clouds and such using the color of her dress/hair.
> Text: Luna.



Ooooo me me me !!! 

But you want me to add clouds?


----------



## Cjones (Sep 8, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Ooooo me me me !!!
> 
> But you want me to add clouds?





Like a dusky, cloud effect something akin to this.


----------



## Kei (Sep 8, 2011)

Oooohhh that is easy :33


----------



## River Song (Sep 12, 2011)

Would I be able to get multiple pictures re-sized to avatar Size with no effects or is that too much :33


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2011)

River Song said:


> Would I be able to get multiple pictures re-sized to avatar Size with no effects or is that too much :33



Depends on how many :33


----------



## River Song (Sep 12, 2011)

7 :33

Is that too Much?


----------



## Kei (Sep 12, 2011)

River Song said:


> 7 :33
> 
> Is that too Much?



Yeah...


----------



## River Song (Sep 12, 2011)

Nevermind then :33


----------



## G (Sep 14, 2011)

SET REQUEST TO LAIX: 
STOCK 
AVATAR SIZES 150X150 AND 150X200
TEXT ON SIG: The one and only
TEXT ON AVATARS: Unbeatable Griff Simmons
I want the whole pic in sig; dont cut it - AKA make the sig huge
ADDITIONAL DETAILS: i trust you, Laix, in creating a masterpiece. Don't disappoint.


----------



## Kei (Sep 14, 2011)

All my request will be done today


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _For My Bro CJ_ 






​



Please rep and credit darlin~


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 15, 2011)

Sig please

I don't want it to be colorful.  Just use dark and gray effects please.


----------



## Kei (Sep 15, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Sig please
> 
> I don't want it to be colorful.  Just use dark and gray effects please.



Gotcha darlin :33


----------



## Cjones (Sep 15, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> *Spoiler*: _For My Bro CJ_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thank you

I repped you for something else already.  Get you once I spread around.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 15, 2011)

Request for Laix

Ava Stock: 
Sig Stock: 

Effects: For the ava could you make her eyes stand out? Sig, I don't really think it needs much work at all so a simple transparency and resize is fine with me unless you can think of anything.


----------



## River Song (Sep 16, 2011)

Type: Set 
Size: Senior
Stock: 

Text: Byakuya Kuchiki in a pinky-purpley neon italic type lettering (I do not know how photoshop works so if this is a problem just a pink script will do fine )

Effects: If this image is sutible for a transparent please do so, if not you nay choose the effects.

I will wear this when by Digimon game comes to a close, anywhere between today and Sunday. Thakies in advance


----------



## Kei (Sep 16, 2011)

River Song said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Gotcha


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

Doing all my requests tonight.  Sorry for the wait people.


----------



## Laix (Sep 18, 2011)

*Ishamael;*




*ThePseudo;*



*V;*




*Jessica;*


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 18, 2011)

I was a bit nervous about what you would have done to the sig. Good to know I had nothing to worry about.


----------



## G (Sep 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> *V;*


OH MY GOD OH MY GOD OH MY GOD
ITS ABSOLUTELY STUNNING
THE EFFECT IS AMAZING
OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD OH GODOH GOD OH GOD OH GOD
But! The sig is too tall; it's 550px and the max size is 500


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2011)

Request for Kagura 

Avatar: 
Effects: Similar to this one. Keep the same color scheme as in the stock 
---> 

Avatar: 
Effects: Similar to the one I'm currently wearing. Keep the same color scheme as in the stock


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

at least these r good stocks 

will do


----------



## Kei (Sep 18, 2011)

House Keeping
Hero-Kagura
SonnyBill- Keiichi Song
River Song- Keiichi Song ​
 Mines will be done tomorrow afternoon​


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2011)

Kagura said:


> at least these r good stocks
> 
> will do



I just whore all your stuff.  And yes these are good stocks. My last request at your shop wasn't a good stock. So I made up for it


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2011)

yes yu did


----------



## Kei (Sep 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _SonnyBillWilliam_ 




​


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 20, 2011)

May I have  another sig? You can use more colorful effects this time.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 22, 2011)

Artists of this shop: Anyone can take this request on
Request - set
Stock - 
Size -  senior
Borders - Anything that looks good
Effects: Anything to make it awesome
Text - Welcome back to HorrorVille Gothic text in Blood red


----------



## Laix (Sep 22, 2011)

will do.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 22, 2011)

Fireworks request was posted in my shop i was lazy xD


----------



## Laix (Sep 24, 2011)

Doing all requests today. Sorry for the wait people.


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2011)

I am very sorry for the wait, hopefully I have everything done today or tomorrow :33


----------



## Laix (Sep 24, 2011)

_alis;_
*Spoiler*: __ 








_ thepsuedo;
_

REQUEST PEOPLES! 
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 24, 2011)

Love the set Laix, rep and credit you soon.


----------



## Vice (Sep 25, 2011)

Worker: Laix

Type: Sig

Stock: 

Effects: Any

Size: Senior

Text: N/A


----------



## Ace (Sep 27, 2011)

Requesting set 

stock:


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 27, 2011)

Type: Set

Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Effect: Hook it up with something cool looking like you did with my Kampher set a long time ago  like the bubble thing or something cool looking.

Size: Senior

Text: "Schoolgirl Requip"
Unless it looks lame


----------



## Laix (Sep 28, 2011)

will do these today or tommorow.


----------



## Laix (Oct 2, 2011)

PERVY:

*Spoiler*: __ 







STGW:

*Spoiler*: __ 







VICE:

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Ace (Oct 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> PERVY:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Vice (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for the set Laix, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Hero (Oct 8, 2011)

Can I various sizes of this image

150 x 150
250 x 300
350 x 400

effects:I want the effects similar to your sig example with the two red heads.Thanks :33

Note: I don't want anything added like flowers etc. Just the effects and what's on the image.

This request is for Laix


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Hero (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks :33

I didn't know if I could request another size because I already requested three, but if you don't mind, could you have one size be the current size of the stock as well?


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure             .


----------



## Narancia (Oct 9, 2011)

*Size indications:* Junior Sized. (Next Month I'm senior)
*Details:* Make it as gay as you can, I'm being serious. His hair is suppose to be gold the person on the right not the lefts.
*Font/Words:* The Golden Experience of Love! 
*Borders:* Dotted for the avatar but full for the signature.

I've gotta spread but I'll rep you.


----------



## Saturday (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you think you can make this transparent for me please????


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/URL]


----------



## Laix (Oct 9, 2011)

have you got any in higher quality?


----------



## Saturday (Oct 9, 2011)

This is the original image. I can't really get it better than that


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2011)

Make it look cool. Not too many effects though. 150x150.

Black border.


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2011)

will do.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, requesting Laix ;3 Something fancy-schmancy from this, plzu




cropped any way you like, rounded corners.
If you feel like words would make it better - "alors on danse" - nothing too prominent.

Thanks for your time :33


----------



## Laix (Oct 14, 2011)

doing all today.


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2011)

_REP&CRED PLEASE. _*

*​





*Spoiler*: _Bishonen_ 









*Spoiler*: _QuincyJames_


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2011)

Set request ^^

*Image:* 
Borders: Black and White (white in the middle, black on the sides)
*Effects:*
What you think looks best, but please not too much effects, as I don't want it to become to light/dark. Just minimal effects to distinguish it from the stock, please.
*Sizes*:
*ava:* 150x150
*Sig:* 350x280

Will rep & cred, offc ^^


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2011)

*Scizor;
*


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Scizor;
> *



That was fast!
Thank you ^^

One thing: Can you remove the horizontal orange line through the sig and avy? If not it's ok too, offc. Thanks again.


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry, I only just noticed it 

And I can't I'm afraid as I didn't save the PSD.  Apologies again.


----------



## Narancia (Oct 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> _REP&CRED PLEASE. _*
> 
> *​
> 
> ...



Thanks for the set Laix.


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 15, 2011)

Laix said:


> _REP&CRED PLEASE. _*
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


Lookin' fine as hell pek Thanks so much!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 15, 2011)

Yo, love. 

*Type:* set;
*Size:* senior;
*Stock:* ;
*Details:* ava on Kid.  (has a major obsession)


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Oct 15, 2011)

^ i'll see what i can do


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 15, 2011)

Kagura said:


> ^ i'll see what i can do



Sorry here's it again (forgot to turn off sig on previous post)

Set request please!
Avy: (just the guy on the right pointing, would be cool if you can flip it so he's pointing right)
Sig: (once again just the guy, i.e. remove the text if possible)
Style: Not too heavy on the effects, kind of want an orange/yellow theme like the first pic.
Border: Whatever looks good
Size: Senior avatar (for sig it's upto whoever's making it)

Thanks in advance


EDIT: To below, it didn't let me turn off my sig by editing the message (didn't want to reply in another post to annoy you even more)


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 15, 2011)

So why didn't you just edit the post instead of deleting it?

/spam


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 15, 2011)

Request: Sig

Stock: 

Effects: Fire/Demony/Darkness

Border: Surprise Me!


Thanks!


----------



## Laix (Oct 16, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Sorry here's it again (forgot to turn off sig on previous post)
> 
> Set request please!
> Avy: (just the guy on the right pointing, would be cool if you can flip it so he's pointing right)
> ...





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Request: Sig
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



It would appear Kagura is taking the above's, but I'll take yours Hiruzen.


----------



## Laix (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 16, 2011)

Laix said:


>



OMG NOW THIS IS MY TIME TO SQUEAL MY GUTS OUT, LOL. 

I mean, this is so very very very pretty. And it was done really quick. And I love the color scheme, I really do. This is so amazing~

And I love the outline, I never get it so nice as you did here. :/ And the effects are just amazing, I truly love your style.  And you improved so much since opening the thread. Now I know where to go if I want to wear something badass. 

Thank you, hubby!


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome!!!! Thank you Laix! Taking


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 16, 2011)

Ohi Laix! Requesting here for the first time :33

Request type: Set
Size: senior
Stock: 
Style: Something soft and cute
Border: Dotted

Thanks!


----------



## Laix (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome stock  Will do tommorow, as it's incredibly late where I am.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 16, 2011)

Laix said:


> Sorry, I only just noticed it
> 
> And I can't I'm afraid as I didn't save the PSD.  Apologies again.



No problem, it's fine as it is, too ^^

Thanks again.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 21, 2011)

For the avatar


For the sig


Border: anything you think fits
Text: In the sig, could you put "Kyofu Wo Oshiete Yarou/Fear the Wrath of God"


----------



## Laix (Oct 23, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> Ohi Laix! Requesting here for the first time :33
> 
> Request type: Set
> Size: senior
> ...





Kyuujin said:


> For the avatar
> 
> 
> For the sig
> ...



Sorry for the wait people, I tried to do them yesterday but my photoshop was fucking up, so I'll be doing them right now.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 23, 2011)

Hu...Hubby...

*TYPE:* SET
*SIZE:* JUNIOR
*STOCK:* 
*EFFECTS:* ANYTHING YOU WANT.
SOMETHING YELLOW/ORANGE/BLACK THEMED? XD​


----------



## Laix (Oct 25, 2011)

Rep&Cred. Sorry for the wait people.


*Spoiler*: _DesertButterfly_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kyuujin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Tsuki_


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 25, 2011)

Aaaah, that's lovely 
Thank you!


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome, thanks Laix!


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 27, 2011)

Laix said:


> Rep&Cred. Sorry for the wait people.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tsuki_



*LOVELY!AMAZING!SPLENDID!CUTE!SEXY!LOVELY!GREAT!AWESOME!BADASS*
Hubby is so amazing


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 28, 2011)

Request Type: Set
Size for Ava: Junior and Senior
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever makes it look incredibly badass
Border: Dotted
Text 1: Emperor of the World
Text 2(Under text 1): Lelouch Lamperouge
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Naked (Oct 28, 2011)

*Worker: *Laix
*Request: *Set
*Size: *Senior
*Stock: *[]
 *Effects: *Something like ?
 *Border: *None
 *Text: *None

 Thank you for your consideration.​


----------



## Laix (Oct 28, 2011)

will do these tommorow morning, i promise.


----------



## Laix (Oct 29, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Naked_ 









*Spoiler*: _Spartan_


----------



## Hariti (Oct 29, 2011)

A set request
Senior size

No text,and I leave the effects and border up to you.:33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Naked_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This set is seriously awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Fay (Oct 29, 2011)

Senior size ava please !

Simple, with not much effects (just clean and pretty and her eyes a bit greener if possible)


----------



## Laix (Oct 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Hariti_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fay_ 





      I did two versions because I felt like trying some colour effects on her face. however if you truly do not want any effects, there is the unedited one (except for the brightening of the eyes) for you.


----------



## Fay (Oct 30, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hariti_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot <3


----------



## Hariti (Oct 30, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hariti_



Oh my God,this is just awesome. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 30, 2011)

Size: Senior 
Worker: Laix
Ava Stock: 
Sig Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you want.


----------



## Sunako (Oct 30, 2011)

Size: Senior
Worker: Laix
Stock: 
Avatar: on Karin, the girl
Effects: Your choice


----------



## Laix (Oct 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Ishamael_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sunako_


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 30, 2011)

Request: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Effects: I trust in your taste to make it look badass 
Border: However you see fit


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 31, 2011)

Request for set.

*Avatar* 



Transparent, no effects. 

*Signature* 


Border-Black and white

No effects.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Size: 1920x1200
Wallpaper for Laptop
Pics:

*Spoiler*: __ 















Additional Info: Have it like a collage. Can go crazy on it being creative.


----------



## Laix (Oct 31, 2011)

_Pervysagesensei
Sephiroth
Yuuhi Kurenai_

PEOPLE MAY REQUEST! ​


----------



## Laix (Oct 31, 2011)

Rep&Cred please! 


*Spoiler*: _PervySageSensei_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 1, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text 1: Divine White Dragon
Text 2: Byakuran
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2011)

H O U S E K E E P I N G 
_ Yuuhi Kurenai
Spartan1337_


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 1, 2011)

I promised you didn't I?

*TYPE:* SET
*SIZE:* SENIOR
*STOCK:* 
*EFFECTS:* ANYTHING YOU WANT, DEAR.
​


----------



## Laix (Nov 1, 2011)

H O U S E K E E P I N G 
_ Yuuhi Kurenai
Spartan1337
Tsukuyo_


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2011)

Sig Request
Stock: 
Border: What ever looks nice

some effects, but not all that many


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 1, 2011)

set request!!!
effects: any that you think looks good 
Text: if there is a way i would like the text "The girls Of Yu Yu Hakusho" and their names [(girl at top crying)="Yukina" (middle blue hair girl)= "Botan" (brown hair)= "Keiko"] beside or near each girl, if not then just the text "The girls Of Yu Yu Hakusho"
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








will rep and cred :33 thankies in advance


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 1, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Effects: Can you make it powerful and burning with determination colours.
Border: semi-rounded.


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2011)

TSUKIYO
Rep&Cred please.



​


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2011)

TSUKUYO
Rep&Cred please.





​


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2011)

there are more coming in the next hour or so, be patient please ! photobucket is being a bitch.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> TSUKUYO
> Rep&Cred please.
> 
> 
> ...



OMG LAIXUU! 

This is so amazing, omg I love it so much! The lovely colorization you gave is just so lovely. Damn it, the result is far more amazing than I expected. Your colorization skills are fucking badass. Thanks so much!


----------



## Laix (Nov 2, 2011)

Rep&Cred please.

BLACKFIRE


*Spoiler*: __ 








SPARTAN


*Spoiler*: __ 








YUUHI KURENAI



PEOPLE MAY REQUEST!​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> SPARTAN
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Great set as I expected. 

I'll rep soon, I have to spread.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 2, 2011)

Junior set request please:

stock: 

Dotted border.

thanks in advance


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> TSUKIYO
> Rep&Cred please.
> 
> 
> ...




thank you so much!!


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 2, 2011)

Laix said:


> Rep&Cred please.
> 
> BLACKFIRE
> 
> ...



 its beautiful  thankies soooo very much Laix  will rep and cred​


----------



## Laix (Nov 3, 2011)

ZOAN MARCO
Rep&Cred please.


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Nov 3, 2011)

Laix said:


> ZOAN MARCO
> Rep&Cred please.
> 
> 
> ...



AWESOME!!! 

thanks so much.


----------



## Laix (Nov 3, 2011)

Updated OP with new examples.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 3, 2011)

Could you make me a set?

Picture - 

The outside wooden part isn't important, only the text is. Could you please -

- Cut the wooden part out
- Put a nice noticable border around it
- Make the edges curves
- Put any effect that you think could make any part of the text/set stand out, ie. Lighting/flares etc.

- Keep aspect ratio, with the height being around 326px (this height -  )


Thanks.


----------



## Saturday (Nov 3, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Senior.

Avy of Ness face please.

If you could add bubbles in the picture and sorta make the picture fade around the borders.

Feel free to do anything that you think will look good. I'm not very picky.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Laix (Nov 4, 2011)

PERSEVERANCE
Rep please.
If you want an avatar too, let me know. It's just that it's a bit difficult to create avatar's from a signature like this, and I also saw you requested an avatar from Tsukuyo's workshop. 

​
H O U S E K E E P I N G 
*{ FOR WHEN I GET HOME }*_
Saturday_


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 5, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Text 1: The Thunder Dragon
Text 2: Jiang Wei
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Fay (Nov 5, 2011)

Requesting again a senior size ava please !

Simple, with not much effects (just clean and pretty and her eyes greyish/whitish and _only_ the pink streak in her bangs more blueish if possible)


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2011)

Set please...

Avy: 150x200

I leave the rest in your capable hands. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2011)

Saturday said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Senior.
> 
> ...





Spartan1337 said:


> Set Request:
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Size: Senior
> ...





Fay said:


> Requesting again a senior size ava please !
> 
> Simple, with not much effects (just clean and pretty and her eyes greyish/whitish and _only_ the pink streak in her bangs more blueish if possible)





StrawHat4Life said:


> Set please...
> 
> Avy: 150x200
> 
> ...



Doing all of these right now. Sorry for the wait people! :33


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2011)

Rep&Cred please.
STRAWHAT4LIFE


*Spoiler*: __ 








SATURDAY


*Spoiler*: __ 








SPARTAN
Did you even wear the last set I made you?


*Spoiler*: __ 










​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2011)

lately iv been in an mikimako mood 

three avas (150x200)





sig



on isg "Makoto Kun don't be shy"

dotted white borders

simple but cute no scan lines


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2011)

Laix said:


> Rep&Cred please.
> STRAWHAT4LIFE
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks. 

Looks awesome!


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2011)

KAGURA
Rep&Cred please.


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 6, 2011)

Laix said:


> KAGURA
> Rep&Cred please.
> 
> 
> ...



can ya fix the first and last avas 

and umm more flowery background like something like used to do (use the nice pretty textures i gave you please)


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 6, 2011)

Set Please 

Size: Junior
Stock: 

I hope the stock it HQ enought.
Also if possible i know i can use only junior set atm but i whould like both junior and senior sized ava if possible.

Do whatever you think fits the stock. 

Thanks in advance. ^^


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 6, 2011)

Laix said:


> SPARTAN
> Did you even wear the last set I made you?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm saving it for an eventually time. It just looks a little too... Girly... Sorry 

But I honestly do like this set a lot.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2011)

you should've just said Spartan, I would've changed the colours around. 

doing requests now.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2011)

KAIJIN
Rep&Cred please.


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Saturday (Nov 6, 2011)

I just wanted to tell you that I really really really really really love this set. You did a great job

Thank you very much.


----------



## Laix (Nov 6, 2011)

You're welcome sat  that means a lot to me.


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 6, 2011)

Laix said:


> KAIJIN
> Rep&Cred please.
> 
> 
> ...



tyvm looks awesome better then i imagined!


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 6, 2011)

*Avatar*


*Signature*


:33


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 6, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock: []
Border: Dashed.
Size: Avatar size 125x125, Sig size as big as possible for a Junior
Effects: Its up to you, make it awesome.

Thank You


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2011)

H O U S E K E E P I N G 
_ ThePseudo
EpicBroFist
_


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2011)

Rep&Cred please.
THE PSUEDO



*Spoiler*: __ 








EPIC BRO FIST


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 7, 2011)

/jelly. 

But whatever. 

*TYPE:* SET;
*SIZE:* SENIOR;
*STOCK:* ;
*TEXT:* 暗器職人
*EFFECTS:* ANYTHING YOU WANT 
*DETAILS:* AVAS ON BOTH.​


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2011)

Ava please, Laix.



Can I have 150x150 and 150x200?

Dotted borders.

Thank you


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 7, 2011)

God damn!


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2011)

Rep&Cred please.
 WAIFU


*Spoiler*: __ 









 SAIYAN


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 7, 2011)

Laix said:


> Rep&Cred please.
> WAIFU
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god.



This is fucking beautiful. Perfect. Amazing. You made me so happy, oh my.  I can't stop staring at it. It's impossible to avert my eyes from it. Oh god, why are you so epic? You're totally one of my fave gfxers ever. 

I love it so much and I love you so much. You never disappointed me.   Aš tave myliu.

NO! I need to spread.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow Laix, you make awesome sets.

I hope you don't mind if I request here myself.  

Avatar: 

Signature: 

I hope the stock is ok.  Can you add some effects that would make the image look more alive?  Like a sparkling effect.  Just an example.  If it's too much trouble, it's ok.  

Thanks.  Will rep & cred.  :33


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2011)

VAN FENDE


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Van fende (Nov 7, 2011)

Laix.  Thank you so much.  It looks great.  

Can I request something else tomorrow?  :33

Rep & cred on the way.


----------



## Laix (Nov 7, 2011)

2-3 day waiting period mate before requesting again.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 7, 2011)

Got it.  Will keep in touch.  :33

Thanks again.


----------



## Vash (Nov 7, 2011)

Laix said:


> Rep&Cred please.
> SAIYAN
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome 

Will wear in the next few days 

Thanks   (I'm 24'd, I promise to rep tomorrow )


----------



## Ace (Nov 8, 2011)

Requesting set 

Stock: [Sp][/Sp]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Sizes: Senior
Text 1: Prince of the Astral Fire
Text 2: Kozato Enma
Notes: I want one with the text and one without it.


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2011)

doing these tonight. sorry for the wait.


----------



## TheScruffington (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey there Laix, is it possible for me to request a set? :3

Stock: 
(use Godot on the left, this was the best stock that I could find, sorry :S)
Text: Scruffy (only on the signature)
Size: Avatar 125 x 125, Sig 400 x 220 (or whatever you prefer, I'm not too particular, I just don't want a "tall" sig)
Border: Any

That's all I really got.


----------



## Laix (Nov 9, 2011)

Rep&Cred please.
 SCRUFFY


*Spoiler*: __ 








 STGW


*Spoiler*: __ 








SPARTAN


*Spoiler*: __ 







​


----------



## TheScruffington (Nov 9, 2011)

Impressive as hell Laix. Thanks a ton.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Laix. The set's pretty awesome.  I'll wear it soon.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 9, 2011)

New request.

Avatar:  

Signature: 

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Van fende (Nov 9, 2011)

Change my mind about the signature.  Please use this instead.  



If possible, could you get rid of the above text that says "Batma Arkhym City?"


----------



## Van fende (Nov 9, 2011)

Forgive me.  I'll just make the request again, this one is definite.  

Avatar: 

Sig:


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 10, 2011)

set request!!

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







text: Hiei and Kurama
effects: any you think looks right :33

thankies will rep and cred


----------



## Laix (Nov 12, 2011)

Rep&Cred please.
 VAN FENDE


*Spoiler*: __ 











 BLACKFIRE


*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 12, 2011)

Laix said:


> Rep&Cred please.
> 
> BLACKFIRE
> 
> ...



i love it laix!! but umm you misspelled Hiei  you put and "H" at the end when it should me and "I"  is it too much to ask for it to be fixed??


----------



## Laix (Nov 12, 2011)

oh crap  sorry, will fix asap


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 12, 2011)

Laix said:


> oh crap  sorry, will fix asap



its ok thankies sooo very much Laix your the best  and i will rep you twice when i can  (24'd right now )


----------



## Van fende (Nov 12, 2011)

Laix.  I love the set.  Thank you so much.  

Reps.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi 

request: set
size: junior
effects and borders: up to you
stock:  

Make it hot,plz.Thanks


----------



## Vei (Nov 12, 2011)

Set request please. I've never requested here before, but I really like your work. 
Avatar - 
Sig - 
Size - senior
Effects and border are your call. If the sig had "Feferi Peixes" in it, that would great. Thank you so much!


----------



## Rima (Nov 13, 2011)

Request: Set
Stock for Avy: 
Stock for sig: 
Size: Senior
Border: Rounded
Effects: Up to you
Text: The hot chick in purple


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2011)

Doing these today


----------



## Laix (Nov 13, 2011)

Rep&Cred please.
 REIKI

*Spoiler*: __ 








VEIRANE

*Spoiler*: __ 








RIMA

*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## ℛei (Nov 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> Rep&Cred please.
> REIKI
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Looks sexyyyyy .Thanks a lot .

Repped and will cred when use it ​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 13, 2011)

Set Request: 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Text 1: Prince of the Cold Inferno
Text 2(Below Text 1): Cao Pi
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 13, 2011)

Set Request
Senior
[sp=sig][/sp]
[sp=ava][/sp]
Border: dotted
Text: none

thanks c;


----------



## Vei (Nov 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> VEIRANE
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love it! Thank you so much.


----------



## Van fende (Nov 14, 2011)

New request.

Avatar: 

Sig: 

Thanks in advance.  

Just do what you usually do.  You seem very good at knowing what looks good or not.  :33


----------



## Oturan (Nov 14, 2011)

Request: Set
Link:  
Borders: anything.
:33 thanks.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 15, 2011)

Habbi ~ 

TYPE: SET;
SIZE: SENIOR
STOCK: 
TEXT: pocky love
EFFECTS: hmm...some colorization? a cool effect.:33​
Sankyuu~


----------



## Laix (Nov 15, 2011)

doing these tonight.


----------



## Laix (Nov 16, 2011)

doing yours tommorow spartan, so tired right now. will do yours shonen when you give me a good link to the stock.

rep&cred please. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 16, 2011)

Hullo 


I know it's already fairly sparkly and fancy... I have faith in your fancying skills n__n

Senior av, sig no larger than 400 px (cropped if you want, however you please), and if you feel like using words, please also leave a version without :33


----------



## Van fende (Nov 17, 2011)

I gotta spread.  Will rep you as soon as I can though.  

And thanks.  I love it.  :33


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 17, 2011)

if you mess this up i will KILL YOU 

set dotted white borders

NOT TOO MUCH 

On it "told ya i would be here for you Santana"


----------



## Tsukuyo (Nov 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> doing yours tommorow spartan, so tired right now. will do yours shonen when you give me a good link to the stock.
> 
> rep&cred please.
> 
> ...





Omg thank you so much 
wearing asap


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2011)

quincy, spartan, shonen ai, kagura

will try do these tonight 

glad you like Tsu


----------



## G (Nov 18, 2011)

set.
stock. 
borders. black and white


----------



## Laix (Nov 18, 2011)

^ your link don't work.


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2011)

Got a completely free day today so should do these today. Sorry for the delay guys, it's just been so stressful juggling so much. I may even close the shop for a week after this to give myself a break  I'm so happy you guys have requested though, and it does bring a smile to my face. :33

thank you for being patient too. I will make time to do these today.


----------



## Laix (Nov 19, 2011)

Kagura will do yours tommorow.

G & Shonen, links to stocks still don't work.


*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_ 










*Spoiler*: _Spartan_


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 19, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Quincy James_


Beautiful, thank you 
And don't worry about taking a long time, you do wonderful work that's worth waiting for :33



I do have to spread before repping tho


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 19, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spartan_



That looks fucking badass  the wait was worth it and thanks for the set.

Sorry about your stress though.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 20, 2011)

Laix! 

I'd like a set, senior size. If possible I'd like two avatars, one of the guy with the pink shades, and one with the girl in the bikini. For the sig I'd like the motorcycle. Everything else is up to you really. ^^



Here's the link if for whatever reason the image doesn't work.


----------



## Fay (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey Laix, have you done mine yet?


----------



## OS (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello

Worker- Laix
Stock- 
type-set
borders-black
size-senior
add info- can you make it vertical in length please. Also for the avi can you put the face of the guy in gold? Thank you.


----------



## Laix (Nov 22, 2011)

_housekeeping
_will try have these done by thursday. sorry for the wait people, stressful times.

Original Sin [22]
Gaja [22]
Kagura [22]
Fay [21]
G [LINK DOESN'T WORK]
Shonen Ai [LINK DOESN'T WORK]​


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2011)

Laix, do it when you can no rush

Senior Set
Stock:
Design: Your Choice
Borders:Your Choice
Text: Envoy of the Beginning


----------



## Laix (Nov 27, 2011)

Legend, link doesn't work.
SORRY FOR THE WAIT PEOPLE! Forgive me!


*Spoiler*: _Gaja_ 











*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








*REP&CRED
*​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 27, 2011)

umm i dont like the outline also can you give more to the background....

ugg just use this one


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2011)

here you go bro:


----------



## Laix (Nov 27, 2011)

^ Link still doesn't work. I get the same message about no hotlinking.


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Laix (Nov 27, 2011)

Now it works  Will get started on it soon (hopefully).


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Gaja (Nov 27, 2011)

Thx Laix, it looks awesome!!! :33

rep is there too


----------



## Sunako (Nov 29, 2011)

*Request:* Profile Avatar
*Stock:*  or  
*Border:* Whatever you think looks best, probably none
*Size:* 170x170
*Effects:* the rest is up to you.

thank you very much.


----------



## Zack (Nov 29, 2011)

hello.

maybe you can make me a pretty avatar from this ?

125x125 and 150x150.

thank you :33


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey :33 


Could i have a set of this image here below ---> 
And could my set have a dotty border,Maybe some light glow effects and sparkles.

Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll probably do these either tonight or Friday evening as these are the only days I have free.


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2011)

May I please have avatars of the girl and the deer? Thanks. All I ask is for it to look nice. No borders.


----------



## Laix (Nov 30, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING;
*_ACCEPTING REQUESTS UNTIL *FRIDAY! *WILL DO THESE HOPEFULLY EITHER FRIDAY OR THE WEEKEND._

*SETS*
Original Sin (Lighten Signature)
Kagura (Re-do)
Legend
Emo_Princess
*
AVATARS*
Sunako
Zack
Hero


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 30, 2011)

Set please. :33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 30, 2011)

Set Request:
Stock: 
Text 1: Embodiment of monstrosity
Text 2(Below Text 1): Daemon Spade
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## blackfire96 (Nov 30, 2011)

set request!! :33 all i ask is to make it pretty :33

will rep and cred like always
thankies in advance


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 30, 2011)

^ I can't see the image.


----------



## Laix (Dec 1, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING;
*_REQUESTS MADE AFTER THIS WILL BE DONE AFTER THIS BATCH!_

*SETS*
Original Sin (Lighten Signature)
Kagura (Re-do)
Legend
Emo_Princess
The Pseudo
blackfire
Spartan
*
AVATARS*
Sunako
Zack
Hero


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 1, 2011)

if this doesnt work let me know so i can find a different stock :33 
soo sorry about this


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2011)

*Rep&Cred* please!


*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 









*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 









*Spoiler*: _Hero_ 







​


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2011)

*Rep&Cred* please!


*Spoiler*: _Zack_ 










*Spoiler*: _Emo_Princess_ 










*Spoiler*: _Spartan_


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2011)

*Rep&Cred* please!


*Spoiler*: _blackfire_ 










*Spoiler*: _Legend_ 







​


----------



## Saturday (Dec 3, 2011)

are you currently taking request?


----------



## Laix (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes 

*HOUSEKEEPING;
*- Kagura (Re-Do)
- Original Sin (Lighten)
- Saturday

*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*


----------



## Saturday (Dec 3, 2011)

Stock: 

Umm for this one I just really want the butterflies to stand out 

besides that do whatever you want with it. I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 3, 2011)

Requesting set:

Stock: 
Size: junior
Effects: just make it awesome.
Border: Black line (like blackfire's)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 3, 2011)

Senior Set
Request for Synn

 with the initials JM somewhere in the corner or whatever works.
 with the words Immortal Solstice on it somewhere.

Thanks a bunch, details are up to you.

Guessing this has been rejected because of my signature being on, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Hero (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Laix. I'll wear it when Starr finished my sig.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 3, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Emo_Princess_




Wow so pretty  

Thank you :33


----------



## Chronos (Dec 3, 2011)

*Requesting set:*

*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Anything
*Border:* Rounded if possible. You can add anything to make it look good if you want too. 

Thanks.


----------



## Laix (Dec 4, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING;
*- Kagura (Re-Do)
- Original Sin (Lighten)
- Saturday
- Zoan Marco
- Immortal
- Chronos
- BringerofChaos

*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*


----------



## Laix (Dec 4, 2011)

*Rep&Cred* please!


*Spoiler*: _Chronos_ 









*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 









*Spoiler*: _Saturday_ 












*Spoiler*: _BringerofChaos_ 













​


----------



## Laix (Dec 4, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING;
*- Kagura (Re-Do)
- Original Sin (Lighten)
- Immortal

*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the set Laix.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 4, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Rep&Cred* please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> ...




Amazing 

Thank you so much


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2011)

avas



"rock shooter"



"rocket season"



"dance with me forever"



"must be dreaming"

all dotted with white borders 

for get about the other one 

simple but beautiful (if you want to add background you can but keep it clean)


----------



## Laix (Dec 5, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING;
*- Kagura (Re-Do)
- Original Sin (Lighten)
- Immortal

*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!

doing requests now!
*


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 5, 2011)

I would like to request a senior set.

Here's the stock for the .

Here's the stock for the .


----------



## Laix (Dec 5, 2011)

*Rep&Cred* please!


*Spoiler*: _Immortal_ 














*Spoiler*: _Original Sin_ 










*Spoiler*: _Nesha_


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2011)

can i see a brighter dreaming one... i cant see the words


----------



## Laix (Dec 5, 2011)

Kagura said:


> can i see a brighter dreaming one... i cant see the words





Are they okay?


----------



## Laix (Dec 5, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING;
*- NONE! -

*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 5, 2011)

yes           .


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Nesha_



OMG!!!! It's so pweety!

Thank you!pek


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2011)

Since you're open, I'll leave this here instead..

If you could somehow combine these two images for a senior signature (with effects and border of your choosing) then I don't even know how to describe my gratitude 




White guy should be on the left.. Idk, just do something with it. Make them seem like rivals and stuff, and please add some cool effects.

The senior avatar should be the white guy's face.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Laix (Dec 5, 2011)

> This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.



^ That's the message I get when I click those links.


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Since you're open, I'll leave this here instead..
> 
> If you could somehow combine these two images for a senior signature (with effects and border of your choosing) then I don't even know how to describe my gratitude
> 
> ...



Reuploaded ^_^


----------



## God (Dec 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Since you're open, I'll leave this here instead..
> 
> If you could somehow combine these two images for a senior signature (with effects and border of your choosing) then I don't even know how to describe my gratitude
> 
> ...



And one more thing.



If you could superimpose this guy in the background, kind of ghosty, that would be much appreciated. Just him, not his background or anything.

I hope this isn't too much


----------



## Laix (Dec 6, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING;*
*AVATARS*
NONE!

*SETS*
- Cubey  

*OTHER*
NONE!

_*CURRENTLY ACCEPTING UP TO 9 REQUESTS!*_
*GET REQUESTING PEOPLE *


----------



## Laix (Dec 6, 2011)

*CUBEY;*
There was plenty of things wrong with this request I'm afraid. All stocks were unfortunately low quality and low res', meaning the outcome is something I'm not proud of yet the best I can do with my abilities. The third stock of the blonde guy had such terrible quality I didn't include him as it would've brought it down even more. Sorry for perhaps creating quite a dissapointing set. I couldn't even get an avatar of the guy in white's face because the image was so small.

If you can give me much higher quality stock then I'll happily re-do your request. I know I did bad on this so if you don't want to take, then no Rep&Cred required.


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2011)

Laix said:


> *CUBEY;*
> There was plenty of things wrong with this request I'm afraid. All stocks were unfortunately low quality and low res', meaning the outcome is something I'm not proud of yet the best I can do with my abilities. The third stock of the blonde guy had such terrible quality I didn't include him as it would've brought it down even more. Sorry for perhaps creating quite a dissapointing set. I couldn't even get an avatar of the guy in white's face because the image was so small.
> 
> If you can give me much higher quality stock then I'll happily re-do your request. I know I did bad on this so if you don't want to take, then no Rep&Cred required.



Are you being more of a derp than usual 

Jegus, this set is better than anything I expected.

And don't worry about the third stock, that was more of a "if you want.."

But damn, this set is fucking unbelievable, I should rep you three times (I will )

Thanks a lot Laix, you are awesome.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm surprised you're empty of requests. Guess people are out for the holidays... Anywho,

Set Request:

Stock 1: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Stock 2: 
Size: Senior
Effects: I want the two stocks to be combined together with the Noel(blonde girl) on the right and Tsuna(the guy) on the left. Basically, I want them facing each other in an pairing-like style. Any other effect'd that makes it look awesome would be great.

Text: Tsuna X Noel

Alternate Text 1(On the left side): N-noel, what are you...? 
Alternate Text 2(On the right side):I'm ready for you to take my virginity Tsuna-kun. 

Notes: I only want an ava of the guy and I'd like one with text, the alternate texts and without text.


----------



## Laix (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes you gave me some fucking amazing stock this time  Will do as soon as I get home


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 7, 2011)

Set request
Stocks:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Size: Senior
Effect: Whatever you like


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 7, 2011)

*Requesting:* Set
*Avy:* 
*Sig:* 

Take your time ;D


----------



## Laix (Dec 7, 2011)

*HOUSEKEEPING;*
*AVATARS*
NONE!

*SETS*
- Spartan1337
- Elim Rawne
- Liverbird

*OTHER*
NONE!

_*CURRENTLY ACCEPTING UP TO 7 REQUESTS!*_
*GET REQUESTING PEOPLE *


----------



## Laix (Dec 7, 2011)

*Rep&Cred* please!
Doing yours now Spartan. I just wanted to get these ones out of the way because yours is so complicated. Plus you haven't even worn the last set I made for you yet 


*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 









 





*Spoiler*: _Elim Rawne_ 








​


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 7, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Rep&Cred* please!
> Doing yours now Spartan. I just wanted to get these ones out of the way because yours is so complicated. Plus you haven't even worn the last set I made for you yet
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, will rep and cred


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 7, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Rep&Cred* please!
> Doing yours now Spartan. I just wanted to get these ones out of the way because yours is so complicated. Plus you haven't even worn the last set I made for you yet
> 
> 
> ...



That was quick, simple and awesome! Just the way I like it, you can count me as an usual client from now on. Will gladly rep and cred


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 7, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Rep&Cred* please!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _blackfire_
> ...




thankies soo very much, sorry for the late pickup ​


----------



## Saishin (Dec 7, 2011)

Request: set
Stock: 
Effects and border: up to you
Size: junior


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 7, 2011)

Request: Ava
Stock:
Effects: Whatever you want.


----------



## Metaro (Dec 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Set request! :>
Stock : I would like the option three but If It can't be...There are one and two.




Avatar size : 125x125
Signature size : I preffer 400x200 But If it can?t be ...As is easier for you
Effects: Do your magic pek...It can be simple 
Text:ガード上に！ 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 8, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Rep&Cred* please!
> Doing yours now Spartan. I just wanted to get these ones out of the way because yours is so complicated. Plus you haven't even worn the last set I made for you yet
> 
> ​




I did wear the set. I just wore it for a short time though... Sorry.​


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 8, 2011)

May I have this as a sig Laix?

this as an ava.


----------



## Laix (Dec 8, 2011)

*

* - Ishamael 
- Saishin 
- Spartan1337 
- Metaro - ThePseudo 
_*CURRENTLY ACCEPTING UP TO 10 REQUESTS!
Doing the above requests NOW.*_
*NOTE: I will be away between Friday and Sunday. Requests made during then will be done on SUNDAY!
*


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

Avatar

Stock - 
Border - Solid black and white
Effects - None

Signature
Stock- 

Transparent background with floor intact, and pink bubble with words removed, no effects. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to request in this shop too.

avatar:


signature:


Effects: anything. :33


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 8, 2011)

Request: set
Stock: 
Effects and border: up to you
Size: junior

Thank you


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 9, 2011)

Set request!! 
effects: any you like 
Text: "Let it Snow-Touya"
Stock: 
thankies


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

- Ishamael 
- Saishin 
- Spartan1337 
- Metaro - ThePseudo - Sephiroth 
- Princess Ivy - EpicBroFist 
- blackfire96 _*

 Doing the above requests NOW.*_
ACCEPTING NO MORE REQUESTS FOR NOW.


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*


*Spoiler*: _Saishin_ 


















​


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*


*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.

*
*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 
















​


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.

*
*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 


















*Spoiler*: _blackfire_ 







​


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.

*
*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 












*Spoiler*: _Princess Ivy_ 
















​


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*


*Spoiler*: _EpicBroFist_


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

*

- NONE!*

_*ACCEPTING REQUESTS!*_


----------



## Distracted (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a pretty simple one, can you take my current signature and avatar and add a santa hat and santa-style beard to it?

Doesn't have to be uber detailed, but I'd like it to semi-fit with the current style of the images.  I'd appreciate it if that's possible, if not just let me know.


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2011)

bright fun cute NOT TOO MANY EFFECT

and come on use saturation 



" A Tinseled Tangled Christmas" 



"another perfect lie"



"Waiting for Winter"



dotted white borders


----------



## Distracted (Dec 11, 2011)

That's really good, can I get a beard on the signature as well or is that too difficult?


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks weird in my opinion, but if that's what you want :33


----------



## Distracted (Dec 11, 2011)

Weird is the name of the game, thanks very much 

If you ever need someone unfairly banned, let me know.


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

you're welcome.



- _Kagura_

ACCEPTING REQUESTS.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks faget Laix.


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2011)

Kagura said:


> bright fun cute NOT TOO MANY EFFECT
> 
> and come on use saturation
> 
> ...



completely misread


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

oh shit  sorry about that.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 11, 2011)

Requesting set

Stock: 
Size: junior
Text: The boy from Grey Terminal - 10 years later
Effects: Make it a transparent, and add effects as you see fit


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.
> 
> *
> *Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_
> ...



My reaction:

...  
*OH LAWD. PRAISE THE LAWD JESUS. PRAISE EM. AMEN.*

Whew, that's really well done... Legendary work.​


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.
> 
> *
> *Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_
> ...



So may options I don't know which one to choose!


----------



## EpicBroFist (Dec 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Amazing, thank you.


----------



## Oturan (Dec 11, 2011)

Requesting Trans set :33
Stock: 
Border: Any


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Use the larger one for the sig, th one with just the upper body for the avi
Any effects, just focus on blue
Text: Might controls everything


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 11, 2011)

_LAAAAAAAAIX  

I would like set.  

Ava: 150x150 with each of the characters (the guy with the gases, the dude with the sword, the girl and the dog. ) & 125x125 too. That's it.  
Text: No_


----------



## Laix (Dec 11, 2011)

- Kagura  [Mod]
- daftvirgin  [Junior]
- Kyuujin  [Senior]
- Shounen Ai  [Junior]
- RockpiPate  [Senior & Junior]


ACCEPTING REQUESTS.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _blackfire_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg thankies soooo much it looks awesome 
must spread rep though  sorry


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 12, 2011)

*hhhhhhhhhhhh*

oh god what a magnificent talented gfx artist. orgasms. just like aggressor. 


SETSETSETSET.
stock:  []
effects: anything. just give me the biggest juiciest orgasm i've ever wanted to fuck in my life. 
make it pretty.

quote: '_that boy is a monster_'

size: senior's. 
sig, don't make it too fuckin' big. just make the size medium i believe
- like a wide skinny signature?

i cannot describe so properly as of now but do whatever suits best if you wish!​
thank you laix 


*crop it if there is a need to hide the pubes tehee


----------



## Laix (Dec 12, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.
*

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kyuujin_ 













*Spoiler*: _daftvirgin_ 








​


----------



## Laix (Dec 12, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*



*Spoiler*: _Trinity_ 













​


----------



## Laix (Dec 12, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*


*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD HHHHHHHHHHH

I AM SCREAMING AND PEEING MY PANTS EEEEE


THANK YOU.

you are seriously amazing

24'd  now Laixy
nf 
you bitchfuck


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _daftvirgin_
> ...



Oh my, thank you!


----------



## Laix (Dec 12, 2011)

You're all welcome  Don't forget to turn your sigs off when replying however please. 



- NONE!

ACCEPTING REQUESTS.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 12, 2011)

Laix said:


> You're all welcome  Don't forget to turn your sigs off when replying however please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, my bad  I forget to do that in every single shop


----------



## Oturan (Dec 12, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_
> ...



thks. It looks nice.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi 
your finest efforts from   if you please
Sig no larger than 380 px, you can do whatever you like with it~ you can put some words to it but if so please also post an option without -w-


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 12, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



wheres the brittana one


----------



## lathia (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you Kagura's sister!? I mean, greetings! 

*Request* - Set
*Stock *- 
*Size* - Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders *- 1 rounded, 1 dotted 
*Text *- None
*Effects* - Something similar, but not limited to 

Thanks!


----------



## RockpiRate (Dec 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_



pek It's awesome , Laix. Great job!!!!


----------



## Sunako (Dec 13, 2011)

*Request* - Set
*Stock* -  
*Size* - senior
*Borders* - your choice
*Text *- on the signature "There is a light that never goes out" - and I'd like a sig with and one without the text 

I love you. Thank you.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2011)

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Stock: 

Avatar: Focus on Trisha's face (the mother)

Details: Not too many flashy effects. Just make it look simple and serene  Also if its not too much trouble, could you remove the text at the bottom? 

Thanks, I'm really looking forward to this set


----------



## Laix (Dec 13, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.

*
*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 











​


----------



## Laix (Dec 13, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*


*Spoiler*: _Lathia_ 












*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_


----------



## Laix (Dec 13, 2011)

- NONE!

ACCEPTING REQUESTS.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aeion_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful :33 RepnCred coming up


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' sharp  Thanks! >3<


----------



## lathia (Dec 13, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lathia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Laix :33. Will cred once I wear it. Rep incoming.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 13, 2011)

set request :33
Stock: 
Effects: make it look pretty please 
Text: "Happy Holidays from the Yu Yu hakusho gang"
thankies in advance


----------



## Laix (Dec 15, 2011)

- blackfire96

ACCEPTING REQUESTS.


----------



## Z (Dec 15, 2011)

Avatar - 

Signature - 

Border Type - Thin White

Please remove any text. Not too much effects. Thanks.


----------



## Saturday (Dec 15, 2011)

Set Please!



Do whatever you think will make it look nice. Oh some sparkles would be nice though.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 15, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Round 
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks good. 
*Text:* None
*Add. Info:* Can you make the avatar focus on Naruto, please?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Set request:

Stock: 
Border: Dotted


----------



## Seraphine (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello Laix.  Merry Christmas.  

First time requester.  Could you please make a set for me using these images?

Signature: 

Avatar: 

I don't have any special requests, just do what you want to do.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Dec 17, 2011)

- blackfire96
- Z
- Saturday
- Spartan
- Fighting Kitsune
- The Convictor

 DOING REQUESTS TODAY. SORRY FOR THE WAIT AS I WAS ILL YESTERDAY.


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*


*Spoiler*: _Z_ 










*Spoiler*: _Saturday_ 










*Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_ 











*Spoiler*: _Spartan_


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*


*Spoiler*: _blackfire_ 











*Spoiler*: _TheConvictor_ 









​


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _blackfire_


omg i love it!! thankies soo much!! 
need to spread though, but i shall rep you


----------



## Seraphine (Dec 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _blackfire_
> ...



Thanks Laix.  It looks great.  

Reps.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Dec 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice but my only complaint is that the effects are kind of light here. I kinda thought it'd be more heavy like  or .

So then um... I'm sorry if it's troublesome but could I ask for a redo...?


----------



## Laix (Dec 18, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Looks nice but my only complaint is that the effects are kind of light here. I kinda thought it'd be more heavy like  or .
> 
> So then um... I'm sorry if it's troublesome but could I ask for a redo...?



 Not to be rude, but if you have a certain style in mind then mention it in your request, otherwise stuff like this happens.

Sorry, but you're going to have to wait for when I do my next batch.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Dec 18, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP&CRED PLEASE.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Fighting Kitsune_






IT'S GORGEOUS!!!!   I LOVE IT! 

Repping you now and will you cred you when I wear the set in the near future. :33​


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, I'd like a set. Standard borders. 

Stock: 

left part for the avatar

I only request that you don't change the colors or add any effects.


----------



## Laix (Dec 19, 2011)

*REP&CRED PLEASE.*


*Spoiler*: _Overwatch_ 






​


----------



## Savage (Dec 19, 2011)

Set request.

*Stock:* 

*Sig:* I want the sig a tran and with the words "Merry Christmas!" Arching across their bodies.

*Ava:* I want three seperate avas of each of their face.

*Border:* Dotted

*Effects:* What ever looks nice.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 20, 2011)

Signature request.

Stock: 
Text: Melodie
Effects : do your magic. :33
(i want one with a christmas hat and one without, is it fine ?)


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 



]Type: *Avatar (150x150)
*
Stock: 

Border: *Rounded, noticible dotted border.*

Anything else: *Please add any effects etc. as you see appropriate.*

Thanks.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 20, 2011)

hey im back (again) was wondering if you could make me another set 
stock: 
effects: make it look awesome like you always do 
will rep and cred like always  thankies in advance


----------



## Brie (Dec 21, 2011)

Request: Set

Stock [these three images]:







For the ava I'd like all three images to be put together, sort of like this -------> but _much_ slower.

For the sig I'd like to keep all three pictures seperate, so don't put them together into a collage or something.

Borders, Effects, etc.: Whatever looks best to you. [I'd like it to be less pale than the original, though.]

Size: Junior


----------



## Laix (Dec 21, 2011)

*ALL REQUESTS WILL BE DONE BY THE 24th!

AFTER THAT, THERE WILL BE NO MORE REQUESTS UNTIL JANUARY! SO IF YOU WANT YOUR REQUEST DONE BEFORE THE NEW YEAR REQUEST NOW PLEASE *


----------



## Seraphine (Dec 21, 2011)

May I get one more request please?  

Signature- Without the text if possible.  

Avatar- 

Have a good day Laix.  :33


----------



## Melodie (Dec 23, 2011)

i have edited my request please look at it. :33


----------



## Legend (Dec 23, 2011)

i hope im before the limit

Senior Set Please
Stock: 
Text: Pick your Poison
Design and Borders: Up to you


----------



## Laix (Dec 24, 2011)

Doing these requests by tonight. Been busy today but I'll make time.

*REQUESTS CLOSED UNTIL THE 28th DEC'!
*


----------



## Laix (Dec 24, 2011)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*


---  ---



I didn't do yours Savage because you have an awesome one already. :33
*REP & CRED PLEAAASE*


*Spoiler*: _Legend_ 










*Spoiler*: _Perseverance_ 










*Spoiler*: _TheConvictor_ 










*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 










​


----------



## Laix (Dec 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Blackfire96_ 










*Spoiler*: _Melodie_ 








​


----------



## Brie (Dec 24, 2011)

Laix said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!*
> 
> 
> ---  ---
> ...



Thank you! Already repped and will cred in a sec. 

*EDIT:* Oooh, just noticed but the gif doesn't seem to be working for me. Is it junior size?

*EDIT II:* Hmm, it is.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 24, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's so awesome pek even though you have forgot the text.it's ultra awesome so i am fine with it


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 24, 2011)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg thankies sooooo very much  i love it will rep when i can and credit like always


----------



## Laix (Dec 25, 2011)

Brie said:


> Thank you! Already repped and will cred in a sec.
> 
> *EDIT:* Oooh, just noticed but the gif doesn't seem to be working for me. Is it junior size?
> 
> *EDIT II:* Hmm, it is.



Did you save it as a .gif? Sometimes I forget to 



Melodie said:


> It's so awesome pek even though you have forgot the text.it's ultra awesome so i am fine with it



Sorry  I'll add some text tonight as I only went online this morning to check a few things.



blackfire96 said:


> omg thankies sooooo very much  i love it will rep when i can and credit like always



You're welcome


----------



## Melodie (Dec 25, 2011)

i'm going to rep once my 24hour goes off :33


----------



## Seraphine (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you very much Laix.  Awesome work.  

Happy holidays.


----------



## Brie (Dec 26, 2011)

Laix said:


> Did you save it as a .gif? Sometimes I forget to



Yep. It says it is a gif image.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Dec 26, 2011)

The size is too large. All Laix has to do is make it 100KB.


----------



## Legend (Dec 28, 2011)

Photobucket Bandwidth Exceeded Bro


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 28, 2011)

May I have this as an ava? Focus on her face.




I want this as a sig.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 29, 2011)

*Request:* Set
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Solid Black
*Effects:* Whatever you think looks good.
*Text:* None


----------



## Laix (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh fuck Photobucket. I'm switching to imgur.

*FROM NOW ON HOWEVER, RE-UPLOAD ANY SETS I MAKE TO YOUR OWN HOSTING SITE SO THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN AGAIN!*

PM me if you need the image re-uploaded.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 30, 2011)

*Request:* 3 Avatars
*Stocks:* ; ; ;
*Size:* Senior
*Borders:* It doesn't matter, just don't make it rounded.
I hope I'm still in time to make requests, if there is anything wrong with the stocks feel free to inform me.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 30, 2011)

Set request:
Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: White Dotted.
Effects: Up to you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Dec 31, 2011)

*REP & CRED PLEASE
*PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.

 


*Spoiler*: _Skywalker_ 









*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 







​


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 31, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE
> *PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.
> 
> 
> ​



That was quick, thanks. Repped, will cred when using.


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2011)

i need my last request reuploaded


----------



## Laix (Dec 31, 2011)

Legend said:


> i need my last request reuploaded





Please re-upload to your own image hosting site.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Dec 31, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE
> *PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

It's awesome and was really quick.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 31, 2011)

Laix said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE
> *PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing, thank you. 

I'll cred when using.


----------



## Saturday (Dec 31, 2011)

Request set!!!



text: "Demi Lovato" can you make it sort of going slanted on the top right corner and in cursive pleaseeeee

also do anything else you want to do that you'll will make it look better


----------



## Seraphine (Dec 31, 2011)

New request.  :33

I was wondering if you could do a couple of avatars for me.  If not, just two are fine.

*Avatar:* 









*Signature: * 

I got tons more, but these will do just fine.  I'l rep a few times if I must.

Take care and Happy New Year.


----------



## Legend (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks but not that one laix it was the pokemon one with red and green


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you see it now?


----------



## Laix (Dec 31, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Can you see it now?



Nope.  Tried quoting and taking the links too: There's no images there at all.


----------



## Seraphine (Dec 31, 2011)

Laix said:


> Nope.  Tried quoting and taking the links too: There's no images there at all.



Here is ThePseudo's request.





The top one is the avatar, the bottom one is the signature.  :33


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks convictor


----------



## sasusaku fan girl (Jan 1, 2012)

sorry to bump in but could i leave a request?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 1, 2012)

^ Probably not since in the OP, it says you need 300 posts to requests in this particular art shop.


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 1, 2012)

I think it's fine as long as you're an active poster Spartan.

I only have half of those posts, and he took my request before.


----------



## Savage (Jan 4, 2012)

Set request.



I don't care about the effects but as long as it looks nice.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Legend_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reupload please


----------



## Laix (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for being away people, busy. Will do requests this weekend. Thank you ever so much for being patient


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2012)

*REP & CRED PLEASE*
PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.


*Spoiler*: _Saturday_ 







​


----------



## Laix (Jan 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 








​


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 12, 2012)

Request: Senior Set

ava: 

Details: Add a very simple background, if you can. 

Sig: 

Details: Get as much in of the picture as you can without all the advertising gibberish.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow Laix.  You out-did yourself with this set.

You're a pro.  Many thanks.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 12, 2012)

Ava: 
Sig: 
Effects: Up to you.

I know you've been busy recently so take however long you want.


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2012)

*REP & CRED PLEASE*
PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.


*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 










*Spoiler*: _Ishamael_ 







​


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks. I'll save this set for later.


----------



## Ishamael (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job Laix :33


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 14, 2012)

Signatures:





Effects:  Dotted borders.  

Thanks in advance.  :33


----------



## Narancia (Jan 14, 2012)

Ello Laix my dear.

I think I need a set I have been away for a while now. I won't be set swapping like I use to since I want one to last.

Size: Senior Sized
Stock: 
Borders: No borders if you can.
Effects: Only a little just not overwhelming.
Text: Baka to Trap!

Thanks if you can I'll rep when I can since I need to spread.


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2012)

Seraphine said:


> Signatures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For the first one, please provide a higher quality stock.


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 14, 2012)

Laix said:


> For the first one, please provide a higher quality stock.



It's all I could find.  

It's alright, you can ignore it if you want.

Thanks for all the avatars you made for me by the way, I'll rep you again for those in awhile.


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2012)

*REP & CRED PLEASE*
PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.


*Spoiler*: _Shota_ 









​


----------



## Seraphine (Jan 14, 2012)

Laix said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE*
> PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  24'd, but I'll be sure to rep you later.  :33

Looks great.


----------



## Narancia (Jan 14, 2012)

Laix said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE*
> PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks I'm 24'd but I gotta rep you allot. lol


----------



## familyparka (Jan 14, 2012)

Request: Set
Stock: []
Size: Max.
Text for Signature: "I needed you more 
when we wanted us less 
I could not kiss just regress 
it might just be 
clear simple and plain 
that's just fine 
that's just one of my names "
Effects: Make Mio the main focus for the avatar. Everything else, including borders, as you please.

Thank you already :3


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello hello! Requesting again n_n

Again, if you do text, leave me an option without, and no bigger than 400 px in any dimension... thanks in advance :33


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2012)

*REP & CRED PLEASE*
PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.

 


*Spoiler*: _familyparka_ 






​


----------



## familyparka (Jan 14, 2012)

Just rep. you on the Mafia post, as fast as I am able to do it again I shall do it.

BTW, amazing, loved it, thnx.


----------



## Laix (Jan 14, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Just rep. you on the Mafia post, as fast as I am able to do it again I shall do it.
> 
> BTW, amazing, loved it, thnx.



Don't worry, no need to rep. :33 You already repped me earlier and that's fine.


----------



## Raktus (Jan 14, 2012)

Would it be possible to get a transparency of this?


----------



## kyochi (Jan 14, 2012)

*Request:* set 
*Size:* senior 
*Stock:* 
*Border:* none 
*Sig size:* like  please
*Effects:* I'm looking for something bright and/or colorful  

*Additional info:* Uhm, I was wondering if you could give me two avatars? One of Kenny and another of Stan. >_> thank you


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

Raktus said:


> Would it be possible to get a transparency of this?



I'm honestly not that good at transparencies, and I think it'll come out horrible if I attempt that. I suggest you try , she's really good at them.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 15, 2012)

*Request:* set 
*Size:* senior 
*Stock: * 
*Border:* your choice
*Effects:* idk, something warm? it's your choice :3


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

*REP & CRED PLEASE*
PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.


*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kyochi_ 









*Spoiler*: _Oturan_ 






​


----------



## Raktus (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to make requests at Starr's all the time, then they upped their required post count.


----------



## Sera (Jan 15, 2012)

One senior sized set please. ^^

Avatar: 
(Could you try to add some colour to the avatar so it's not so black and white?)

Signature:  (Please keep the words in!)

Thanks.


----------



## Quincy James (Jan 15, 2012)

Laix said:


>


Have to spread before I can rightfully claim, I guess I don't rep enough, haha. Thanks though, it's beautiful


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2012)

lai please take good care of this 




ava Brittany 

on sig "That's how we do things at Lima Heights"


----------



## Laix (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sorry you don't like it Oturan. If you had a style in mind, I always encourage people to post examples or give me a description of what they like done to prevent this from happening.

Doing those two requests now.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 15, 2012)

also prefer horizontal sig


----------



## Sine (Jan 15, 2012)

avatar

size: 150x150
stock: 
border: white lined
effects: not too much, but up to you


----------



## Sera (Jan 16, 2012)

Changed my request. ^^


----------



## Laix (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll be accepting as many requests as possible over the week. I don't think I'll get much time to do it during the week so it's best to expect your request to be done first thing Saturday morning.

I will have a try at it during the week, but I just want to say it will certainly be done over the weekend if not during the week. Sorry if this is an inconvenience


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 16, 2012)

Raktus said:


> I used to make requests at Starr's all the time, then they upped their required post count.



Now for Spartan1337 to come in and save the day 

I'll request for you broski, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

Request for just 2 signature.




Border-Solid Black and white

The 2nd one I want the words removed, no effects.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 18, 2012)

*Worker:* Laix
*Request:* Set
*Avy stock:* 
*Sig stock:* 
*Borders:* Just don't make em rounded
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Use whatever you'd like.

Take your time


----------



## Saturday (Jan 22, 2012)

I want a set that's really flashy and sort of girly but not over the top.

With a thin border of whatever you think it will look better with.

Umm that's it  Thanks


----------



## G (Jan 22, 2012)

Profile pics
borders black and white
stock 


avy
borders dotted
stock 


Thanks


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

REP*&*CRED *PLEASE*
_Saturday & G, will do yours tommorow. Was busy with RP, sorry _




*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 









*Spoiler*: _Kushina_ 








​


----------



## Laix (Jan 22, 2012)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 22, 2012)

damn those textures i gave you really makes a difference lol xD

thanks hubby


----------



## Sera (Jan 22, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kushina_



It's super pretty, thank you! I didn't mean leave the background, I meant leave the "Why are you crying?" "Because I'm with you" parts. But oh well.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jan 22, 2012)

Set request:

Stock: 
Black line border (whatever it's called, the one sephiroth has)
Junior size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 23, 2012)

Laix said:


> REP*&*CRED *PLEASE*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_
> ...



Really awesome, thanks


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 25, 2012)

Hm, looks like you've been busy, Laix  I hope my request won't add onto that too much

Request: Senior Set Colorization
Border: Dotted

Ava: 

Details: Bottom-left panel of Naruto.

Sig: 

Bottom left panel of Naruto again.

Effects: Just make it look great. I'm really, really looking forward to this set, thanks!


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 25, 2012)

May I have a set out of this? If it's not good quality forget it.


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 25, 2012)

Request type: set
Stock: 

Please remove all the text, and make the sig vertical.

Everything else up to you


----------



## Sanshouo (Jan 29, 2012)

*Request type:* Set
*Size:*Junior
*Border,effects,text:*Surprise me :33
*Stock:*

Thank you!


----------



## Laix (Jan 29, 2012)

doing all today


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Laix heres my request

*Stock:* 
*Avy:* 150x150 (Avy of his face)
*Sig:* 300x200 (Sig of him collecting the shadow around his hand)
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Any you like that'll enhance the set

will rep and cred


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 29, 2012)

set request!!

text: if theres any way, could you possibly take out everything except for the "Shinee" and "Lucifer" ? but if not just leave all of it 
effects: up to you 

will rep and cred  
thankies in advance


----------



## familyparka (Jan 30, 2012)

*Request type*: Set
*Size*: Average Max.
*Text*: Everybody sleeps
But I haven't done that in the last few weeks or so
And yeah, I know the remedy
But they ran out yesterday
I can't re-fill anything
Especially my heart. especially my brain
If I could bottle up this mess I could do it all again
*Border,effects,text*: As you please, you are simply awesome :3
*Stock*:


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, I'm actually doing all today. Yesterday something came up, but now I have the free time :33


----------



## Sera (Jan 30, 2012)

Can I have two front banners for the MinaKushi FC please?

*Stock:*


----------



## TheScruffington (Jan 30, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Stock Image:*  (use just da character in the image, nothing else)
*Text:* Scruffy (only on Signature)
*Avatar Size:* 125x125
*Signature Size:* 500x300
*Border:* Any


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D
*FAMILYPARKA* & *BLACKFIRE*, YOURS WILL BE DONE HOPEFULLY TONIGHT OR TOMMOROW. SORRY, TRIED TO GET AS MUCH DONE AS I COULD.





*Spoiler*: _KUSHINA_ 







 

 

 
 
​


----------



## Laix (Jan 30, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D
 *FAMILYPARKA* & *BLACKFIRE*, YOURS WILL BE DONE HOPEFULLY TONIGHT OR TOMMOROW. SORRY, TRIED TO GET AS MUCH DONE AS I COULD.











​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jan 30, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> 
> [/LEFT]​



Thanks will use when I become a senior member


----------



## Sera (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> *FAMILYPARKA* & *BLACKFIRE*, YOURS WILL BE DONE HOPEFULLY TONIGHT OR TOMMOROW. SORRY, TRIED TO GET AS MUCH DONE AS I COULD.
> 
> 
> ...



Rep rep


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 31, 2012)

*Request:* 2 Avatars
*Worker:* Laix
*Stock:* ; ;
*Borders:* Just don't make 'em rounded.
*Effects:* Whatever you'd like.

Take your time


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

New request (or edited request, as you can say) 

Request: Senior Set
Border: Dotted

Ava: 

Details: Could I have two of these without a background and with a background, that will fit/blend in with the moment smoothly? If not, then I'll just have the latter

Sig: 

Details: Just make it look nice. Also, could you remove the Naruto logo, please?


I hope this request is much more easier and understandable than the first one. Will rep. Again and again and again  Thanks many.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 31, 2012)

^ Lol, not to be rude, but your request was _just_ finished yesterday. 

Give Laix a break. 


--- 
*Request:* avatar 
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* of your choice 
*Border:* 


Please and thank you.


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 31, 2012)

kyochi said:


> ^ Lol, not to be rude, but your request was _just_ finished yesterday.
> 
> Give Laix a break.
> 
> ...



I understand how you wouldn't know, but we already exchanged a few PM's between ourselves so he understands the situation before I even made that 2nd request


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2012)

*HOUSEKEEPING*
- - - - - - - - 
Kyochi
Liverbird
familyparka
Blackfire
Aeion

Not sure exactly when I'll be able to do these, but as usual they will be defo. done by Sunday.


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kyochi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Aeion_ 









Will do the rest soon guys, please be patient.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 1, 2012)

I asked for a mere avatar, but thank you for the sig


----------



## Laix (Feb 1, 2012)

You did? Oh  That's what happens when I skim read. Glad you like either way.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 1, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kyochi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Amazing job 

Question though, is it possible add more of the sig on the width side of things and make it a bit lighter? If not it's totally fine.

I'm 24'd at the moment, so I'll rep ASAP


----------



## Urouge (Feb 2, 2012)

hey can you make a set please?

Request: Set
Stock: 
Effect: Blue background
Border: Bold

I want the kid on the tiger as avatar and the 3 kids underneath as sig. can you please put the title Marines Admirals as title thanks


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Looks great. Amazing job
> 
> Question though, is it possible add more of the sig on the width side of things and make it a bit lighter? If not it's totally fine.
> 
> I'm 24'd at the moment, so I'll rep ASAP



Can't make it wider, but I can lighten it. Just a little bit lighter or a lot?



Kenji boy said:


> hey can you make a set please?
> 
> Request: Set
> Stock:
> ...



First of all the stock if of horrible quality, so the request is rejected.

Secondly please turn off your signature when posting here. Thank you.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 2, 2012)

Laixuu ~ :>

Can I request?

Type: avatar.
Size: 150x200; 150x150.
Stock: 

Everything else's up to you


----------



## G (Feb 2, 2012)

G said:


> Profile pics
> borders black and white
> stock
> 
> ...


So you did forget this request?
Thats fine, i dont want it to be done anymore


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2012)

G said:


> So you did forget this request?
> Thats fine, i dont want it to be done anymore



Oh god, I'm ever so sorry


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D
 









​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 2, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> ​



KYAAA~
So quick and awesome! 
I really love them, thank you.


----------



## Urouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Laix said:


> First of all the stock if of horrible quality, so the request is rejected.
> 
> Secondly please turn off your signature when posting here. Thank you.



sorry about the sig.

Is this Pic in good enough quality?


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2012)

It's still too low quality for me to produce something decent I'm afraid. Good quality stock is something like . :33


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Laix, sry if I'm bothering you but did you by any chance forget about my request? It's okay if I have to wait a bit more, I'm just curious if in any case you made a mistake


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> Hey Laix, sry if I'm bothering you but did you by any chance forget about my request? It's okay if I have to wait a bit more, I'm just curious if in any case you made a mistake



No I did not. In fact, I was literally about to post it


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 2, 2012)

Laix said:


> No I did not. In fact, I was literally about to post it



Sorry for being too pushy :sweat

They're awesome btw


----------



## Urouge (Feb 2, 2012)

can you take out all the texts except the title and the one underneath his feat for the sig.

thanks in advance


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2012)

The quality is low and I'm not that good at removing complicated texts like that.  Sorry if I seem like I'm being difficult.


----------



## blackfire96 (Feb 2, 2012)

Laix said:


> ​



thankies sooo very much


----------



## Urouge (Feb 2, 2012)

Laix said:


> The quality is low and I'm not that good at removing complicated texts like that.  Sorry if I seem like I'm being difficult.



it's alright mate don't worry it's cool

can you do a set with that pic?


----------



## Laix (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, much better !!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 2, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I couldn't reply to you sooner but it's actually perfect. Thanks so much and I'm sorry if I caused you any trouble


----------



## River Song (Feb 4, 2012)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock 
Effects: Up to you
Words: Fuck you Noctis

Real Words: "When prayers turn to promises, not even fate can stand in their way."


----------



## Sera (Feb 4, 2012)

Senior set:

*Avatar:*


*Signature: *


Please try to keep the signature as big as you can. 

Thank you!


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2012)

*Stock:* 
*Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* W/E you think looks good, I don't really care if it has or doesn't have effects.
*Text:* N/A
*Border:* Preferably Dotted, if not then Dashed. Which ever one you find better.


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D





​


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

_*UP NEXT -*_
Jessica
Kyuujin


----------



## River Song (Feb 4, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its awesome 

EDIT: need to spread


----------



## Urouge (Feb 4, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much mate. I love the Pic


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D


*Spoiler*: _Jessica_ 








​


----------



## Olivia (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you Laix. :33


----------



## Narancia (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm still new at GFX so I wanted a set for now until I can really upload presentable stuff. 

Set Request:
Senior
Stock:
Words: When Promises Become Pain Time Can Heal All Wounds

Do whatever you want thanks.


----------



## Laix (Feb 4, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D

​


----------



## Narancia (Feb 4, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> ​



I'd pimp my body to you laix but sadly I'll just have to settle for rep/cred'ing ya.


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2012)

heya
type: set
stock: 
dotted
whatever you think looks nice


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 4, 2012)

You do transparencies correct? Possible that you could do one of this?


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll give you guys a chance. :3



I'd like a 150 x 150 avy, Make it colorful and magical. Half-rounded border.

You can add text if you want, anything you might think that fit. But, if you do add text, please leave a copy that doesn't have text.


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> You do transparencies correct? Possible that you could do one of this?



That's going to be _really_ difficult because of the text at the bottom. Do you mind if it's cropped at the waist?


----------



## Laix (Feb 5, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D



​


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 5, 2012)

Laix said:


> That's going to be _really_ difficult because of the text at the bottom. Do you mind if it's cropped at the waist?





I'm fine with that, Laix.


----------



## familyparka (Feb 5, 2012)

Came to retire my request, already been giving you too much work lately and would like to give you a break from me now xD


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 6, 2012)

Request for just a signature with the same border as my avatar, no effects.

Stock-  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seraphine (Feb 6, 2012)

New request. 

Signature: 

Avatar: 

If it's not too much trouble, could you please make an avatar and signature out of both pictures since they're gorgeous images.

Effects: Blue border

Signature shape: Circular instead of squared.

Will rep and cred twice since I'm sure I'll love the result.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Feb 6, 2012)

*REQUESTS WILL BE DONE SATURDAY!*

Sorry if that's a long wait, but it's the only time I get these days.


----------



## Seraphine (Feb 6, 2012)

Laix said:


> *REQUESTS WILL BE DONE SATURDAY!*
> 
> Sorry if that's a long wait, but it's the only time I get these days.



Take your time, it's cool.  I'm taking a short break from Naruto Forums anyway.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 6, 2012)

Requesting: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Which ever you find good. Work your magic, bro.
Effects: Once again, anything that makes it look good.

Thanks in advance, bro.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Laix,

Can I get a senior version of this set, it's definitely one of the best sets you've done so I will use it again later.



Laix said:


> *REP & CRED PLEASE
> *PLEASE UPLOAD TO YOUR OWN IMAGE HOSTING SITE.
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the stock in case you need it again: Stock: 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Feb 12, 2012)

Doing all requests today guys.


----------



## Fay (Feb 12, 2012)

Set please :33:
Ava: senior size, two round corners
Sig: smaller than senior size


----------



## Laix (Feb 12, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D


*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 



Sorry I couldn't do the sig. I could get the colours right but couldn't find the texture I used.












​


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 12, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> ​




Thanks, Laix. Will rep & cred.


----------



## Chronos (Feb 12, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> ...



Epic set, bro.

Thanks


----------



## Fay (Feb 13, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thnx <3!!!


----------



## Laix (Feb 13, 2012)

*ACCEPTING REQUESTS! I'LL BE ABLE TO DO THEM ALL WEEK! *


----------



## Vice (Feb 13, 2012)

Weird request...

Can I get a sig in the following format:



Stock:







The order in which they're displayed is as I have listed. If you could add in effects similar to your Bayonetta avatar, that would be cool. Also, editing out any lettering on the stock I've provided would be awesome.

Thank you.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2012)

Any border or effects you think looks best 

Text: StormRider


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 13, 2012)

Er... I usually don't do this, but you forgot about me, Laix.  

But... That's okay... I wanna change my request anyway.

*Set Request(changed):*
Stock:
border: dotted
Text: Even the coldest blanket of snow, cannot smother the growth of a flower…
A flower of love, a flower of peace!
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.

*Ava request(added):*
Stock: 
Border: Dotted


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope I'm doing this right. I've just become senior and so need a new avatar.

Type: Avatar

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects: I need the bottom half chopped off (everything below his hand). As for effects - I leave that to you, but something that looks flashy and epic would be welcome. Also a thin black border (thinner than the one I currently have).


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Feb 14, 2012)

Doing the rest today. :33 I managed to do yours last night however Vice. Rep & Cred.


----------



## Vice (Feb 14, 2012)

Sweet, thank you.


----------



## Laix (Feb 14, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D





​


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Feb 14, 2012)

Many thanks.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 14, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Nice and fast excellent work! 

I'll rep you some other time though. I have to spread + I'm 24'd.​


----------



## Ana (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi never requested here before but I love your work!! :33

Type: sig

Size: senior 

stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 










If you can, could you add Piccolo's name in it with something fancy?  
oh and a dotted border 

thank you~ and happy valentines day


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Request for set.

Avatar

Stock-

Transparent, no effect.

Signature

Stock-

Border-Black and white

No effects, thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Feb 15, 2012)

Requests will be done soon today.


----------



## Laix (Feb 15, 2012)

R E P *&* C R E D


*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_ 











*Spoiler*: _Ana_ 






​


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 15, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_
> ...



Can't rep yet, spreaded out to 24d even.

Will rep asap though.


----------



## Ana (Feb 15, 2012)

Laix said:


> R E P *&* C R E D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my gosh, THANK YOU!! 

me likes


----------



## Laix (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry for being so long guys.

I'll try get 'em done either today or tommorow. Again, apologies


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2012)

Request for set. 

Avatar

Transparent, no effects.

Sig


Just need a simple resize to signature size and black border, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laix (Feb 25, 2012)

okay, doing requests tommorow morning. :33 sorry for the stupidly long wait guys, i feel really bad about it.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 1, 2012)

You seem busy no worries


----------



## Cjones (Mar 2, 2012)

Set
Size - Sig - 350x500 - Ava(Of her face) - 150x150


Can you do anything with this? I don't really have any idea of want I want, so go wild if you can.


----------



## Legend (Mar 2, 2012)

Senior Set Please

Text: Death and The Strawberry
Design Style: Your Choice


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 3, 2012)

Set request:

Stock: 
Senior
White dotted border

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Request: Set
Stock:






Border: Black/White
Size: Avi- 150x150 Sig 400 x 200 (Around there)
Text: The Bloodline Stops Here
Effects: You have Creative Control.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 10, 2012)

Request: Stock
Size: Senior
Stock: 

Avatar: Second panel (Toujou Tora) 150x150
Signature: First panel (Toujou Tora) what size you think is good

As far as effects, text and borders go completely up to you.


----------



## Zenith (Apr 9, 2012)

_Sig



I'd like to have my username with a stylish touch included in it,with refined borders,and same size.

Thanks in advance and will rep of course_


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)

Lt Iceman said:


> _Sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please turn your signature off when posting please.

Secondly, I wouldn't feel comfortable doing this request as that looks like the work of another artist. If you could find a stock of the character you want that hasn't already been edited into a signature, then I'll complete your request.


----------



## Zenith (Apr 10, 2012)

Laix said:


> Please turn your signature off when posting please.
> 
> Secondly, I wouldn't feel comfortable doing this request as that looks like the work of another artist. If you could find a stock of the character you want that hasn't already been edited into a signature, then I'll complete your request.



_I really don't know the stuff about the other artist but I found this sig outside the NF

But if you can't for some reason it's all good ; )_


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)

Think of it like me taking someone's painting, writing my name on it and then passing it off as mine. I dunno, sorry I seem fussy  I just wouldn't like it if someone did that with my work. Sorry.

Also I've completed all the requests up to CJ as I took so long and I don't blame the others for deleting their requests. Sorry for the wait guys, just trying to get them uploaded now :33


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _CJ_ 



I tried to complete the set with the dimensions you wanted at first, but I found it hard to fit the text in which I thought was an important part of the picture. So I cropped it with a landscape idea in mind, and did the set that way. I hope you like, but if you dislike it and want it how you originally wanted (with the speech bubble cropped out), then I'll happily redo it


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 10, 2012)

Laix said:


>



Thanks, looks amazing. I actually forgot I even requested it


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 12, 2012)

Laix been awaile  parents split so been away from forums...anyway weird request lol

4 banners sorta
Size-120x50
No text






Rep+
If any questions msg me back


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2012)

Type-set
Stock- for avi (just most of her head) 
for sig(vertical)
effects- What you think is good but not too much of it.
size- Max senior size for both
Border-black squared and solid


----------



## Laix (Apr 13, 2012)

Will try do it today, if not the weekend. :33


----------



## Cjones (Apr 13, 2012)

Laix said:


> *Spoiler*: _CJ_
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to complete the set with the dimensions you wanted at first, but I found it hard to fit the text in which I thought was an important part of the picture. So I cropped it with a landscape idea in mind, and did the set that way. I hope you like, but if you dislike it and want it how you originally wanted (with the speech bubble cropped out), then I'll happily redo it



Thanks


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 14, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: What's the matter? You can have your way with me, you know... that is, if you can handle me.
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Sig off.       .


----------



## lathia (Apr 16, 2012)

Greetings Laix. Whenever you have time, please!

*Request* - Set
*Stock* - 
*Size* - Senior AV, Sig 300x170
*Borders* - Can I get one dotted and one round? 
*Text* - None
*Effects *- Whatever you think looks best. If you can make those X's glow, the better. A nice dark background (sinister!) would fit awesome!


Again, no hurry and thank you in advance.


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry, gonna move my request to another place.


----------



## Laix (Apr 26, 2012)

Doing your requests tonight guys, sorry for the wait. Busy days with exams and crap.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 18, 2012)

Well...  I don't mean to look like a douche or anything but the requests have yet to be done...


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 29, 2012)

Okay then. Nvm


----------



## Laix (May 30, 2012)

Look, I'm sorry but I just don't have the time to run this shop and this has been long overdue. I feel guilty by making people wait and I am honestly sorry. Your anger and fustration is understood and I would do the same if someone was doing that. I do this out of my free time which I dont have much of anymore, so I think for now it's best if I close this for a while until at least the summer holiday or when I get my new laptop and I can do it while I'm at college and stuff.

But for now guys, *THIS SHOP IS CLOSED.*


----------

